# 2022 Egret 189 ***Warning***



## m.latorre555

Holy smokes that’s a lot of issues! I follow you on Instagram and have been wondering why you haven’t been fishing from the Egret. Now I know why. I hope you got a full refund. That’s unacceptable for a new boat. Especially one at that price point.


----------



## SilverKing16

m.latorre555 said:


> Holy smokes that’s a lot of issues! I follow you on Instagram and have been wondering why you haven’t been fishing from the Egret. Now I know why. I hope you got a full refund. That’s unacceptable for a new boat. Especially one at that price point.


I couldn't afford to take Frank to court. They bought the hull and trailer $50,000. I had to pay to have the motor removed and strip all of the electronics, harnesses etc. Plus I had to pay $1800 to have the boat transported back to North Carolina. Now I have over $30,000 in a scratched Yamaha F150 and boxes of rigging, electronics, Raptors etc. sitting in my garage. I got screwed to say the least.


----------



## masonFish

Are those boats resin injected or hand laid? Guessing vacuumed if it has that much air in it. Did they say that it was normal to have that little resin infusion? Wondering how this even happened....


----------



## skinny_fishing

No one pays attention to detail anymore, that's unacceptable crap work for that kind of money. My Rabco skiff has about the same quality but I only spent $4k for it.


----------



## Goose

Well that's concerning...I have an Egret Moccasin 210 built and is sitting at the factory waiting for a Mercury 225. Hopefully this is a one-off issue, feel free to PM me.


----------



## SilverKing16

Goose said:


> Well that's concerning...I have an Egret Moccasin 210 built and is sitting at the factory waiting for a Mercury 225. Hopefully this is a one-off issue, feel free to PM me.


Motors are available. Frank fed me that line too. I bought one and drove it there. It took a week to get. I wouldn't take delivery without a thermal imaging scan to see what you got. Unfortunately I was paid in full. It took hiring a lawyer to get back in contact with Frank. He refused to answer the office phone and his personal cell as well.


----------



## SilverKing16

masonFish said:


> Are those boats resin injected or hand laid? Guessing vacuumed if it has that much air in it. Did they say that it was normal to have that little resin infusion? Wondering how this even happened....


Supposed to be vacuumed. The non skid looks like it was taped off by a 6 year old.


----------



## HeaveToo

That is absolutely pathetic. I had always heard good things about Egret but now I wouldn't touch them if I was in the market. There are some really nice manufacturers out there that have much better customer service, based on what I have read on here.

Thank you for sharing and alerting other people. I am sorry that you had to go through this because it is not just about the money, it is about the lost time! Loosing both things is highway robbery! Sad, just sad.


----------



## m.latorre555

Damn I hate that for you. I always liked the egret 189 and thought that may be the boat I eventually replace my 18 Master Angler with. I’ll be re thinking that for sure! Maybe I’ll just do a full restore one day.


----------



## Goose

SilverKing16 said:


> Motors are available. Frank fed me that line too. I bought one and drove it there. It took a week to get. I wouldn't take delivery without a thermal imaging scan to see what you got. Unfortunately I was paid in full. It took hiring a lawyer to get back in contact with Frank. He refused to answer the office phone and his personal cell as well.


I talked with Bass Pro (the biggest Mercury dealer in the country) a few weeks ago and they gave me the exact same timeline Egret did. I'm in NC, same as Egret, so I will call around to a couple other dealers I know about and see if they have any Merc 225's.

I'll def look into getting some thermal imaging done before I take delivery. Again though, I'm hoping this is just a 1 off issue and you will eventually be made whole.


----------



## SilverKing16

Goose said:


> I talked with Bass Pro (the biggest Mercury dealer in the country) a few weeks ago and they gave me the exact same timeline Egret did. I'm in NC, same as Egret, so I will call around to a couple other dealers I know about and see if they have any Merc 225's.
> 
> I'll def look into getting some thermal imaging done before I take delivery. Again though, I'm hoping this is just a 1 off issue and you will eventually be made whole.


No, actually I got screwed. I couldn't afford to take Frank to court. Frank's only offer was to buy the hull back. No motor, that they damaged, or electronics, rigging etc. I now have over $30,000 worth of motor (they scratched) and electronics sitting in my garage. Plus I had to pay to have everything stripped off the boat as well as a $1800 transport fee to return it to NC. They made no offer to make it right, zero. The boat according to the survey (and the eye) was not seaworthy. So not fixable.


----------



## SilverKing16

m.latorre555 said:


> Damn I hate that for you. I always liked the egret 189 and thought that may be the boat I eventually replace my 18 Master Angler with. I’ll be re thinking that for sure! Maybe I’ll just do a full restore one day.


It was my dreamboat. It was going to be my last boat. The main reason for the thermal scan was to see if the boat was worth trying to keep. It was obvious with the images it wasn't.


----------



## Goose

SilverKing16 said:


> No, actually I got screwed. I couldn't afford to take Frank to court. Frank's only offer was to buy the hull back. No motor, that they damaged, or electronics, rigging etc. I now have over $30,000 worth of motor (they scratched) and electronics sitting in my garage. Plus I had to pay to have everything stripped off the boat as well as a $1800 transport fee to return it to NC. They made no offer to make it right, zero. The boat according to the survey (and the eye) was not seaworthy. So not fixable.


I hate that for you! I wish you luck with everything!


----------



## rovster

Wow that’s aweful. Pathetic really….sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## SilverKing16

rovster said:


> Wow that’s aweful. Pathetic really….sorry you had to go through that.


Thanks man.


----------



## coconutgroves

Sorry to hear that.

I had a severe issue with a Shoalwater scooter a while back. They tried to make it right, but could not.

The cap at the bow separated, letting water into what was supposed to be a "sealed hull." I felt the boat being very squatty, but it was also a boat with an 8" side board and no gunnels - that was the design to be small and skinny.

Well it let water into the hull and one day I put it on the trailer and could hear water running through it, so put my ear to it as I had someone back it up and down the ramp. The "airtight hull" had lots of water in it.

I took to them, they couldn't believe it - drilled holes in the stern and sure enough, endless gallons of water came out. But they said the'd make it right.

So I pick it up a few months later and take out. The second day, I come to a stop and nearly flip - my brother fell in the water, my cooler came out, and I had to grab the port side wall in hopes of keeping the boat from flipping. I get back to the ramp and inspect - the bow had separated even worse and let in more water.

I dropped it off again and told them someone could have died. Someone associated with them took the boat from me and was going to have it fixed, but I never heard what happened.

But the back and forth of "that's impossible, that cannot happen, no way that is because our work" was bullshit.


----------



## m.latorre555

SilverKing16 said:


> It was my dreamboat. It was going to be my last boat.


Take a look at the Xplor x13. It’s a bigger skiff with a wide beam and a ton of storage.


----------



## Sublime

Question about when you say "repairs" in the video. You took delivery of the boat, noticed the areas and sent it back to Egret for the areas to be fixed?


----------



## iMacattack

As an Egret owner (OG 1997 169 C/K Egret built in South Florida) these kinds of stories are gut wrenching to hear. I hope you find the right replacement and can move forward. Certainly you'll always be soured due to this inexcusable experience. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## SilverKing16

Sublime said:


> Question about when you say "repairs" in the video. You took delivery of the boat, noticed the areas and sent it back to Egret for the areas to be fixed?


No this is how it was delivered. After the fact they made no offer to make it right.


----------



## SilverKing16

iMacattack said:


> As an Egret owner (OG 1997 169 C/K Egret built in South Florida) these kinds of stories are gut wrenching to hear. I hope you find the right replacement and can move forward. Certainly you'll always be soured due to this inexcusable experience. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


Thanks man.


----------



## Sublime

SilverKing16 said:


> No this is how it was delivered. After the fact they made no offer to make it right.


Wow. Definitely falls under the category of "What were they thinking"


----------



## Beauvet

The superficial stuff alone is shoddy. I bought a 14yo maverick with less surface blemishes than that boat. What in the world went on here?!
Sorry about your experience


----------



## The Fin

Hard to believe that we’re looking at the “finish” work on a high end skiff! Looks more like a skiff that’s already had a few trips on it with all the scratches and gouges. Sorry to hear your story!


----------



## TravHale

Wow, what let down. Sorry that this happened-what a headache. It's a shame Egret decided to let this boat ruin their business vs making it right. Looks like one more boat manufacturer to make it onto my do not recommend list.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Just....Dang! My budget line Carolina Skiff was finished better than that. The old saying "You get what you paid for" does not apply here.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Would you have made this post if he didn’t buy hull back and you were stuck with boat being as you stated you couldn’t afford to sue him? Seriously I am sorry about your loss


----------



## KWGator

Hope you can find a way to make the video go viral to punish them for their inability to resolve this correctly and make you whole. What a shame that you had to deal with this and sorry for your loss, financially, in time, and I am sure emotionally.


----------



## SS06

Another high end skiff done....EGRET jumped the shark...and didn't make it right.

OP I appreciate you followed the rules and saw the "resolution" through to to the end....then posted your story and evidence....It lends so much more credibility to the tale than most.

Sorry this happened...it's a significant amount of money for anyone....EGRET is on a fast sled downhill from here.


----------



## Charles Hadley

That video goes viral and all egret owners loose out too
Choose wisely my friend


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Charles Hadley said:


> That video goes viral and all egret owners loose out too
> Choose wisely my friend


All future Egret owners, even some new current owners, have a ton to lose if the word does not get out. Think people can figure out that older boats do not have these issues and that it is a point in time when things fell apart.

This was not some alcohol fueled rant, everything is documented and explained. Why should anyone shy away from telling the truth and backing it up with documentation?


----------



## Charles Hadley

I hear you and understand 
Any top 5 skiff manufacturers have had these issues at some point and still do
I f the people who have all posted like this we wouldn’t drool over or buy any boat
Just saying step back and evaluate as a boat buyer owner when posting 
His situation sucks but it happens all the time to even builders you wouldn’t expect it from 
man’s yes it is good to know
Didn’t perceive it as a drunken episode he was calm and collected


----------



## Fishshoot

Well there was a post about a beavertail that didn't have near as many problems. Even though the current owners didn't cause the problem. They fixed it and made it tight for the customer. I too have heard of issues from most top flight builders, the difference from this gentleman's experience is that the issues were fixed.


----------



## Str8-Six

Damn that sucks man, sorry to hear. 

I’m curious if AMEX would of covered the cost and fight on engine in this scenario.


----------



## rovster

This has less to do with the defects in the product and more to do with how it was handled. If I was Egret I could not 1. refund or 2. quickly offer a remake from scratch fast enough and just cut your losses. As a business owner it’s not worth the bad publicity but if you got a bean counter at the helm without any long term vision this is what happens. Sad.


----------



## SS06

Charles Hadley said:


> That video goes viral and all egret owners loose out too
> Choose wisely my friend


I don't get this statement...this not some BS..."I'm Not Happy" thread...this guy waited for the conclusion of his entire issue/ lawsuit to post...and posted video evidence of a LOT of problems from a TOP manufacturer...., knowing that EGRET is now gonna blow this atrocity out for a profit to some sucker.

EVERY Egret owner should be saddened and angry, EVERY potential owner should be wary.

I've had 3 custom boats built...I go over them as thorough as I do any other HIGH cost item..there is NO WAY a new $70k skiff should look like this with this number of "punch list" flaws...
after watching the WHOLE video....EGRET really shit the bed with this piece of shit..
Then EGRET really shit the bed when they refused to address it and made him fight them for pennies on the dollar....shame on them


----------



## Charles Hadley

You hit the nail on the head op should not have accepted the boat in this shape upon delivery..
Yes egret shit as you said
Now in my mind all egret boats are shit and so is their handling that’s what I take away from this
Now every egret boat I see on water , in bragging spot and in classified section I know is shit
Value of any are gone in my mind which was what we are being warned of is it not
Mission accomplished
Everyone can have thier own take on this
Oh the beauty of freedom of speech and mind in our terrific country


----------



## Charles Hadley

Don’t think this would be a thread if he still had boat
I would like to know who to call to thermal image and evaluate a hull for my next high end purchase
Seriously


----------



## Capnredfish

Rename the company Regret boats.


----------



## birdyshooter

Holy smokes!! Being a NC boy and a ‘94 SilverKing owner I had high hopes for this company. 🥲


----------



## ifsteve

Unreal they would send that boat out in the first place. Horrible that they wouldn't have bent over backwards to make this right. I have a buddy who is thinking about a new boat and Egret high on is final list. Just texted him and told him to trash (word chose here for affect....lol) any thought of an Egret.


----------



## Todd Thibodeaux

Charles Hadley said:


> Don’t think this would be a thread if he still had boat
> I would like to know who to call to thermal image and evaluate a hull for my next high end purchase
> Seriously


 It sounds like you are bashing the poster because he totally got hosed by the manufacturer and posted about it. I would be so pissed. Egret should have taken it back and built a new one for him.


----------



## Alex Fernandez

We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


----------



## Marshbound88

Just wow.. I couldn’t imagine waiting “years” for a new build to be dealt this hand. I have always wanted to build a moccasin, but your story makes me think twice.. especially since the builder didn’t have the decency to pick up the phone and man up to his mistake!!


----------



## Charles Hadley

Todd Thibodeaux said:


> It sounds like you are bashing the poster because he totally got hosed by the manufacturer and posted about it. I would be so pissed. Egret should have taken it back and built a new one for him.


Not bashing him 
Yes he was done wrong and yes standing up is good 
Glad he did now a 210 is off the list
Maybe it just strikes a nerve in me that I didn’t handle a similar situation better in his shoes


----------



## bitesize

Out of curiosity did you decide to thermal image the boat once some imperfections were noticed or was this just SOP for you? I ask because I’d imagine that level of scrutiny would uncover flaws from any manufacturer- while the level of tolerance would vary from brand to brand you are dealing with a product built by hand from a “recipe”. All sorts of variables can come into play that can cause defects in the build. I say none of this to defend Egret simply just wondering if I need to step up my expectations on quality control. Either way hate this happened as it sounds like what should have been a exciting purchase/experience turned into a complete PITA!


----------



## jonterr

Charles Hadley said:


> You hit the nail on the head op should not have accepted the boat in this shape upon delivery..
> Yes egret shit as you said
> Now in my mind all egret boats are shit and so is their handling that’s what I take away from this
> Now every egret boat I see on water , in bragging spot and in classified section I know is shit
> Value of any are gone in my mind which was what we are being warned of is it not
> Mission accomplished
> Everyone can have thier own take on this
> Oh the beauty of freedom of speech and mind in our terrific country


Are you drinking?🥸


----------



## Charles Hadley

Just a little
Sorry guys this just struck a nerve


----------



## windblows

Unacceptable move by Egret. What is the wait on a new build these days? Couple years? There's a recession looming; seems like they might get what is coming to them.


----------



## bitesize

windblows said:


> There's a recession looming


looming…


----------



## Rookiemistake

Boat prices coming down? So your saying theres a chance!!!!
Horrible for the price of them boats. Cutting corners is not a safe idea though…


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Charles Hadley said:


> You hit the nail on the head op should not have accepted the boat in this shape upon delivery..
> Yes egret shit as you said
> Now in my mind all egret boats are shit and so is their handling that’s what I take away from this
> Now every egret boat I see on water , in bragging spot and in classified section I know is shit
> Value of any are gone in my mind which was what we are being warned of is it not
> Mission accomplished
> Everyone can have thier own take on this
> Oh the beauty of freedom of speech and mind in our terrific country


He had paid for the boat in full, once the boat was delivered he found the issues and tried to return it. So he did not ‘accept the boat’. The builder refused the return except for the hull. All he did was report what happened, if that reflects bad on Egret, so be it.

Please explain what he should have done differently, other than inspecting the boat before shipping? Should he just wait until more horror stories appear from the same manufacturer before saying anything? Should he wait until someone else buys the screwed up hull and then say ‘hey you just got screwed’?

If this makes you think ‘all Egret boats are shit’, well that’s on you.

Side note, the Egret factory is about an hour from my house at the coast, if anyone cannot inspect the boat before shipping and needs pictures taken I might be able to do it if you make the arrangements with them


----------



## jonterr

Charles Hadley said:


> Just a little
> Sorry guys this just struck a nerve


I actually went back and watched the video🥸
That’s terrible work!
I don’t know their side of the story, but he should get all his money back 
On the other hand, I would have taken it to start with!


----------



## millerrep

Terrible! Always liked the 18,9. I watched them hand lay, epoxy/carbon 18,9 at Ibex in the Miami Beach convention center, think it was their year. Osteg was ahead of his time, the boat was a beast at 900 lbs.. Sorry to hear this. Time for someone to reverse engineer this shape.


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> I actually went back and watched the video🥸
> That’s terrible work!
> I don’t know their side of the story, but he should get all his money back
> On the other hand, I would have taken it to start with!


Wouldnt


----------



## fishnpreacher

I totally see @Charles Hadley's point. All Egret owners can and possibly will suffer a diminished value for their boats, even if they are in perfect shape, simply because of a sudden decline in quality and warranty. It could be that "pre 2020 Egrets" retain their value, while 2021 and later models suffer the loss. If there is or was something internal at Egret that can be looked at as a turning point, such as change of management or loss of a quality control officer, then anything produced prior to that point would be safe, while boats produced after that point are considered sketchy or possibly less valued. The market will decide. Hopefully Egret owners everywhere can retain value of their skiffs.


----------



## Travisc454

On the website "The Egret Way"
"Everywhere you look on an Egret you’ll find little touches that surprise and impress"


----------



## topnative2

Can you say "the Hull Truth"......................................post it


----------



## Twbucs

Mark Egret off the list


----------



## bcblues

Sheez, I always coveted the Egret 189. Makes me wonder if the builders knew the hull was flawed, and thought it would never make it to the customer, hence just started short-cutting the fit and finish. Shame on Frank for not making it right.


----------



## texasag07

The Air Force has a new fix for this thing. Please deliver to Eglin AFB we got you covered.






Sorry to hear about your luck, sounds like you have some great parts waiting for another hull.


----------



## Str8-Six

Sounds like some people at Egret are quietly quitting and makes me wonder if pre-Covid skiffs are superior to post-Covid skiffs. I’m mostly kidding but a lot of companies have have been struggling to find and keep quality workers. Workers are switching to Uber that pays an avg of $22/hr and the other new WFH opportunities. I know that’s a big reason why prices are higher but what sucks is it seems like quality is getting worse in some cases.


----------



## topnative2

Did the manuf. offer to make it right or just blow you off?

No explanation etc?


----------



## Zika

I've always respected the Egret brand. IMO, this boat should have never passed the Lamination QA check list. It shouldn't have left the plant. If I were the OP buying a boat in this price range, I would have inspected at the plant in NC before accepting and rejected the build. Finally the builder should have made it right, no ifs, ands or buts. Very disappointing for all parties concerned. If this is the quality coming from a premium builder, then the brand is in serious trouble.


----------



## Psycho_Killer

SilverKing16 said:


> I couldn't afford to take Frank to court. They bought the hull and trailer $50,000. I had to pay to have the motor removed and strip all of the electronics, harnesses etc. Plus I had to pay $1800 to have the boat transported back to North Carolina. Now I have over $30,000 in a scratched Yamaha F150 and boxes of rigging, electronics, Raptors etc. sitting in my garage. I got screwed to say the least.


why do you have the engine and accessories?
Did you only buy the hull and trailer from egret?
Just trying to understand the situation …


----------



## citadelmarineservices

I would post that one their Facebook page or owners group forums.


----------



## citadelmarineservices

citadelmarineservices said:


> I would post that one their Facebook page or owners group forums.


But agree you really screwed up by taking it home...


----------



## SilverKing16

Charles Hadley said:


> Would you have made this post if he didn’t buy hull back and you were stuck with boat being as you stated you couldn’t afford to sue him? Seriously I am sorry about your loss


Yes.


----------



## SilverKing16

Charles Hadley said:


> Don’t think this would be a thread if he still had boat
> I would like to know who to call to thermal image and evaluate a hull for my next high end purchase
> Seriously


Capt. John Banister, AMS®
Suenos Azules Marine Surveying and Consulting
4521 PGA Boulevard, Suite 461
Palm Beach Gardens, Florida 33418
SAMS® Accredited Marine Surveyor
ABYC® Standards Accredited
ABYC® Gasoline Engines Technician Certified 
Yamaha Certified Outboard Marine Technician
Mercury / MerCruiser Certified Technician
Honda Certified Outboard Engine Technician 
USPAP® Certificate on Appraisal Standards 
ITC® Certified Level II Thermographer 
USCG Licensed Master Captain
Member SAMS®, ABYC®, IAMI®, & NFPA® 
(561) 255-4139
www.SuenosAzules.com
www.MarineSurveyorFlorida.com


----------



## SilverKing16

citadelmarineservices said:


> But agree you really screwed up by taking it home...


I agree 100%.


----------



## SilverKing16

Alex Fernandez said:


> We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## SilverKing16

bitesize said:


> Out of curiosity did you decide to thermal image the boat once some imperfections were noticed or was this just SOP for you? I ask because I’d imagine that level of scrutiny would uncover flaws from any manufacturer- while the level of tolerance would vary from brand to brand you are dealing with a product built by hand from a “recipe”. All sorts of variables can come into play that can cause defects in the build. I say none of this to defend Egret simply just wondering if I need to step up my expectations on quality control. Either way hate this happened as it sounds like what should have been a exciting purchase/experience turned into a complete PITA!


Yes, the first time I saw the boat in daylight with it not raining we noticed first the multiple brushed unfinished repairs around the transom and both sides. I called a friend who is the best glass guy I know. He immediately started noticing defects, air bubbles and thin gel all over the deck. One air bubble/blister on the keel was already split. He suggested calling a surveyor to do a thermal scan. So I did. Keep in mind this photo is the hull of a new boat, I never took it off the trailer.


----------



## SilverKing16

SilverKing16 said:


> Yes, the first time I saw the boat in daylight with it not raining we noticed first the multiple brushed unfinished repairs around the transom and both sides. I called a friend who is the best glass guy I know. He immediately started noticing defects, air bubbles and thin gel all over the deck. One air bubble/blister on the keel was already split. He suggested calling a surveyor to do a thermal scan. So I did.
> View attachment 218560
> View attachment 218560





topnative2 said:


> Did the manuf. offer to make it right or just blow you off?
> 
> No explanation etc?


It took an attorney to get a call back. They didn't offer anything to make it right. Just to buy the hull only back, not motor, rigging or electronics.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Maybe try Floyd skiff for your next boat
Not as fancy but I believe he is the only owner out there in the shop with his hands and eyes on the whole process
Good luck on your next purchase hope you have a better experience 
We buy these things to enjoy them and an experience like this is an emotional physical and financial drain


----------



## topnative2

Charles Hadley said:


> Maybe try Floyd skiff for your next boat
> Not as fancy but I believe he is the only owner out there in the shop with his hands and eyes on the whole process
> Good luck on your next purchase hope you have a better experience
> We buy these things to enjoy them and an experience like this is an emotional physical and financial drain


And this one...

Willy Roberts--- https://www.willyflatsboats.com/


----------



## flyclimber

Charles Hadley said:


> Maybe try Floyd skiff for your next boat
> Not as fancy but I believe he is the only owner out there in the shop with his hands and eyes on the whole process
> Good luck on your next purchase hope you have a better experience
> We buy these things to enjoy them and an experience like this is an emotional physical and financial drain


I don’t think any boat is totally immune to the risks associated with poor infusion I did get to talk to Brian and he definitely know his stuff. His boats are definitely made with so many practical features for ease of use down the road.


----------



## The Fin

citadelmarineservices said:


> But agree you really screwed up by taking it home...


OP states that he paid in full. From the sounds of it, the builder probably wouldn’t have done anything different judging from the lack of response from Frank.


----------



## devrep

picturing the riggers bolting parts onto the many, many unfinished areas. they had to have brought this to the attention of the shop foreman, who probably told them to get it out the door.

as far as the OP diminishing the brand. I have a Mark Scott SilverKing. nothing worse has ever happened to a brand than the purchase of SilverKing by bass pro and them running the company into the ground. but, everyone knows the Mark Scott built boats are great and it does not hurt their value. same thing will happen here. the truth must come out to keep people from buying more of this crap. kudos to the OP for bringing this to light.


----------



## Charles Hadley

flyclimber said:


> I don’t think any boat is totally immune to the risks associated with poor infusion I did get to talk to Brian and he definitely know his stuff. His boats are definitely made with so many practical features for ease of use down the road.


Agreed


----------



## SilverKing16

devrep said:


> picturing the riggers bolting parts onto the many, many unfinished areas. they had to have brought this to the attention of the shop foreman, who probably told them to get it out the door.
> 
> as far as the OP diminishing the brand. I have a Mark Scott SilverKing. nothing worse has ever happened to a brand than the purchase of SilverKing by bass pro and them running the company into the ground. but, everyone knows the pre Mark Scott built boats are great and it does not hurt their value. same thing will happen here. the truth must come out to keep people from buying more of this crap. kudos to the OP for bringing this to light.


I also own a Mark Scott Silver King, 1992. I have owned it since new. I know for a fact Mark would never let a boat like this leave the shop. I had a couple minor issues, nothing near this but Mark acted embarrassed grabbed a couple guys from the shop and fixed it right on the spot. I went with Egret because of their stellar reputation, very similar to Silver King in the early 90's.


----------



## birdyshooter

@SilverKing16 have you had a look at the Dragonfly Gand Slam?


----------



## SilverKing16

birdyshooter said:


> @SilverKing16 have you had a look at the Dragonfly Gand Slam?


Not up close but it is very similar to my Silver King I have now. I was looking for bigger.


----------



## Half Shell

After 5 pages, I may have gotten the story wrong but If I'm understanding the story correctly:

The attorney got involved because you couldn't get Frank to answer an email or phone. That is totally believeble as he has gotten harder to reach over the last year or so.
Upon getting him to get in touch with you, he agreed to buy the hull back... it sounds like without seeing it in person
You paid $1,800 to ship it back. You could have driven it but that's not the point. I'm surpised he didn't he come down and get it.
He refused to buy the GPS and motor back, and the rigging that goes with it.
Your guy in FL pulled the motor and GPS and it's in your garage but you're saying Egret in NC scratched it. Was it scratched at delivery?

Frank should have bought evertyhing back and ate the cost of selling the motor and GPS as "used", but he refunded a hull without going to court. That is alot better than many builders on THT.

Those rub marks on the transom are from the straps rubbing due to the tie-down points on his trailers being forward of the transom. It happens on every Egret unless you either buy a different trailer than his or add tie-down extensions to the trailer so they don't rub the hull. I had to wet-sand mine out and had Rolls add extensions.

In the end, you have a new motor, new GPS, and rigging materials sitting in your garage and all your money back from the hull. I know it's a pain, but tell your next builder you want a bare hull and have a local shop install the motor and GPS in one afternoon. 

There are alot of items on his invoices... cushions, power poles, rod holders, compass, trolling motor rigging, batteries, etc. Did he buy all that back too or just the "hull". Is that in your garage as well?


----------



## stoked

Maybe look at a Young Gulf Shore. They have a 20’ that you could probably get without a tunnel. They do customize floor plans.


----------



## skinny_fishing

This is a wake up call for everyone buying a new boat anytime soon, you can't just rely on reputation anymore, you can only rely on yourself and due diligence. Even if it's a Hells Bay or Chittum, do not ever pay in full until the finished product is inspected. Thermal imaging is a great idea, maybe if more people started using it to inspect their finished boat more of these builders would get their QC shit together instead of pushing product out the door to get it gone and on to the next sub par build.

I have been thinking about buying new recently since I haven't been able to find just what I want used. I never liked the idea of having a skiff built far away from me to where I wouldn't be able to stop in and check on the build, unannounced to keep them on their toes. I thought of Ankona for awhile but they are on the other side of the state. Then I found out about Cayo, and their shop is literally ten minutes from me. Their boats are a bit more than I would like to pay, but the peace of mind would be worth being able to stop by the shop any time to see the progress and keep tabs on what's going on. I think I may go that route now after reading about this. The only way to keep the build honest with no shortcuts is to be a part of it whether the builder likes it or not. If they don't want you there then don't give them your business and find someone that won't have a problem with it and has nothing to hide. I know what I'll be doing now whenever I have my new build started.



SilverKing16 said:


> Not up close but it is very similar to my Silver King I have now. I was looking for bigger.


Look into Tarpon Boat Works, seems like the perfect bigger skiff imo.









Tarpon Boat Works







www.tarponboatworks.com


----------



## Sublime

The problem is a lot of builders won't sell you a bare hull. If I was a builder, I wouldn't and here's why. You sell someone a beautiful hull with excellent fit and finish and then there's a chance whoever rigs it does a shoddy job. From then on, anyone looking at the skiff at a boat ramp, for sale etc says wow, look how Acme Boats let that thing get out of the factory.


----------



## stoked

I just looked up thermal imaging and I think you can get one that works with you cell phone. The article was from West Marine.


----------



## Sublime

Thermal imaging is great I guess, just be aware that there are areas where some irregularities won't make a difference and other areas where they will. If I'm a builder and you thermal image my hull and find a small area on the side of the console that is otherwise unnoticeable, you are not getting a new hull. JS


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> After 5 pages, I may have gotten the story wrong but If I'm understanding the story correctly:
> 
> The attorney got involved because you couldn't get Frank to answer an email or phone. That is totally believeble as he has gotten harder to reach over the last year or so.
> Upon getting him to get in touch with you, he agreed to buy the hull back... it sounds like without seeing it in person
> You paid $1,800 to ship it back. You could have driven it but that's not the point. I'm surpised he didn't he come down and get it.
> He refused to buy the GPS and motor back, and the rigging that goes with it.
> Your guy in FL pulled the motor and GPS and it's in your garage but you're saying Egret in NC scratched it. Was it scratched at delivery?
> 
> Frank should have bought evertyhing back and ate the cost of selling the motor and GPS as "used", but he refunded a hull without going to court. That is alot better than many builders on THT.
> 
> Those rub marks on the transom are from the straps rubbing due to the tie-down points on his trailers being forward of the transom. It happens on every Egret unless you either buy a different trailer than his or add tie-down extensions to the trailer so they don't rub the hull. I had to wet-sand mine out and had Rolls add extensions.
> 
> In the end, you have a new motor, new GPS, and rigging materials sitting in your garage and all your money back from the hull. I know it's a pain, but tell your next builder you want a bare hull and have a local shop install the motor and GPS in one afternoon.
> 
> There are alot of items on his invoices... cushions, power poles, rod holders, compass, trolling motor rigging, batteries, etc. Did he buy all that back too or just the "hull". Is that in your garage as well?


Nothing but the hull and trailer. No offer to do anything else. The motor was perfect when I delivered it in March, scratched and skeg chipped when I got it in July. He would not admit to any fault. Even after the $1500 survey. I posted this because I read these forums and many more to make my decision to go with an Egret. I know he will sell this boat to an unsuspecting person who will spend hard earned cash for a boat that is anything but solid. There won't be another boat for me. Not anytime soon. No way can I afford it after this ordeal.


----------



## hillcharl

All thermal imaging cameras are not the same. To accurately read the imaging, you really need to be trained and certified like the surveyor is. 

OP-Good call on that surveyor, looks like he was the right guy to call!


----------



## SilverKing16

Sublime said:


> Thermal imaging is great I guess, just be aware that there are areas where some irregularities won't make a difference and other areas where they will. If I'm a builder and you thermal image my hull and find a small area on the side of the console that is otherwise unnoticeable, you are not getting a new hull. JS


How's your transom and keel look?


----------



## stoked

Sublime said:


> Thermal imaging is great I guess, just be aware that there are areas where some irregularities won't make a difference and other areas where they will. If I'm a builder and you thermal image my hull and find a small area on the side of the console that is otherwise unnoticeable, you are not getting a new hull. JS


I would think nothing is perfect and understanding different areas would be important. For example maybe stress cracks around a transom or jack plate. Areas on used boat may show repairs covered over and such.


----------



## SilverKing16

Sublime said:


> Thermal imaging is great I guess, just be aware that there are areas where some irregularities won't make a difference and other areas where they will. If I'm a builder and you thermal image my hull and find a small area on the side of the console that is otherwise unnoticeable, you are not getting a new hull. JS


----------



## Sublime

SilverKing16 said:


> View attachment 218567


Nothing directed at you. And no thermal imaging needed for that !


----------



## SilverKing16

Sublime said:


> The problem is a lot of builders won't sell you a bare hull. If I was a builder, I wouldn't and here's why. You sell someone a beautiful hull with excellent fir and finish and then there's a chance whoever rigs it does a shoddy job. From then on, anyone looking at the skiff at a boat ramp, for sell etc says wow, look how Acme Boats let that thing get out of the factory.


This is how they finished the sea chest 5200 and a finger.


----------



## SilverKing16

hillcharl said:


> All thermal imaging cameras are not the same. To accurately read the imaging, you really need to be trained and certified like the surveyor is.
> 
> OP-Good call on that surveyor, looks like he was the right guy to call!


I called guys around the state. This guy was from the east coast near Jupiter. Seemed very knowledgeable to me.


----------



## Psycho_Killer

Psycho_Killer said:


> why do you have the engine and accessories?
> Did you only buy the hull and trailer from egret?
> Just trying to understand the situation …


Hi Silverking
Maybe my question didn’t make sense. Let me rephrase …

You say you have $30g’s worth of motor and accessories in your garage now. Did you procure and provide those to egret to install on their hull?

And If you don’t mind me asking, what did you pay for the rig?

I’m really sorry for your experience. It is quite different from mine (and others I know) with Frank and My boat
This is all quite weird to me


----------



## stoked

SilverKing16 said:


> This is how they finished the sea chest 5200 and a finger.
> 
> View attachment 218568


They gave you the finger for sure. I would not be able to sleep over that. I am sure others with one will be out checking and ones on order will be thinking about this.


----------



## Bertrand

SilverKing16 said:


> This is how they finished the sea chest 5200 and a finger.
> 
> View attachment 218568


Holy Shit????  ☝ One of the reasons for my choice of building an East Cape was based off of their reputation and specific recent purchasers I researched and spoke with to get their experience prior to pulling the trigger. The fact that Adam, Kevin or Mal will answer the phone or return a call/email/text pretty much right away and at most within a half a day was big reason I went forward along with the style and fit and finish they offered. No service provider can be perfect, but they can try their hardest to exceed expectations and handle the hiccups professionally.

I can't even begin to imagine the level of rage you must have at this utter shoddiness they sent you, which should be a pure joy event upon receipt. Sorry to hear this was your experience and am surprised that you could afford a new Egret but not willing to go forward legally to get fully compensated. I would go without a boat to pay for the attorney to make sure they get what's deserved if this is truly the whole story and what was delivered. I would be so angry and disappointed. Hope it works out for you going forward.

Old Egret 167's and 189's I still think are some of the coolest boats on the water when I see them out and about.


----------



## Maverick MA

Wow, this one is disappointing. I've seen similar situations pop up on the MBG forum, and in almost every case, there are two sides of the story. Skip is pretty good about chiming in and giving the facts from MBGs side. I've always heard great things about the Egret 189 and, like someone else, it was on my short list if my MA ever dies. I have to admit that this would DEFINITELY steer me in a different direction if its true, and with the video and the details provided, it's hard to believe it isn't accurate as stated. If I were Frank and there WERE more facts involved here, I'd be on this thread pretty darned quick. I'm in NC and Egret is about 2 hrs away. I'd love an excuse to go inspect someone's build, so I'll put that out there. The 189 seems to be the only hull that does what the Maverick MA does, and arguably better (lighter), though I like the lines of the MA better! 

Sliverking - keep us posted, hopefully this works out. I may have a lead on a 2010 189 that may scratch your itch while you recover from this ordeal. Happy to reach out to the guy and find out.


----------



## SilverKing16

Psycho_Killer said:


> Hi Silverking
> Maybe my question didn’t make sense. Let me rephrase …
> 
> You say you have $30g’s worth of motor and accessories in your garage now. Did you procure and provide those to egret to install on their hull?
> 
> And If you don’t mind me asking, what did you pay for the rig?
> 
> I’m really sorry for your experience. It is quite different from mine (and others I know) with Frank and My boat
> This is all quite weird to me


I bought the hull and trailer sure but they rigged it with all the stuff I had to drive up there myself because they couldn't or wouldn't get it. I had right around $85k in it. With all the extras. Boat, motor/rigging, trailer less electronics $70k. Yes I paid them to rig it.


----------



## SS06

stoked said:


> Maybe look at a Young Gulf Shore. They have a 20’ that you could probably get without a tunnel. They do customize floor plans.


Rob Young built me a Gulfshore20, best rig I have ever owned...I've been out of their loop for a few years but I do know he built at least 1 without a tunnel for a guy over in Tampa


----------



## DBStoots

Always liked the Egrets and think they are great boats. That said, this is the kind of thing that could put a company out of business. Sorry you experienced this.


----------



## Sunrisecast

Dude.. that's painful story,,, better luck ahead


----------



## RollTide1000

This is pretty arrogant for Egret to do.


----------



## ISLA Mapping

Charles Hadley said:


> That video goes viral and all egret owners loose out too
> Choose wisely my friend


Not exactly true. There a plenty of us out here with the Miami Built Egret rigs. My experience is those are different boats from what has been delivered out of NC. The cap is different and superior with deeper drain wells and for whatever other reasons they seem to feel more solid vs the boats from NC and particularly the case for the 100% Glass boats. I have never heard any report from an owner of one of those out of Miami that comes close to this experience. In addition, the communication with the factory in Miami was different. If you called them, there were never times when you would not get a call back but I have heard multiple reports of this out of NC over the last few years from different owners. I don't know for sure why that occurred and apparently still does. Some say its lack of staff but the impression most have is the NC factory preferred to not support the owners of the older boats built in FL and just ignored them in many instances. It is a big part of the reason I did not order a new 21 a few years ago because I owned an older 1996 model 189. Now I have two of those 1996 Miami built boats. If there is any diminution in market value due to the expanding market impressions of Egret today, I don't think it will affect those rigs built in FL. It might make many FL built rigs in great condition more desirable to many Egret novices than the newer NC rigs. For me, that was the case quite some time ago but I have owned a Miami boat for more than 20 years and know the differences better than most that are new to the brand and learning.


----------



## SilverKing16

Bertrand said:


> Holy Shit????  ☝ One of the reasons for my choice of building an East Cape was based off of their reputation and specific recent purchasers I researched and spoke with to get their experience prior to pulling the trigger. The fact that Adam, Kevin or Mal will answer the phone or return a call/email/text pretty much right away and at most within a half a day was big reason I went forward along with the style and fit and finish they offered. No service provider can be perfect, but they can try their hardest to exceed expectations and handle the hiccups professionally.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine the level of rage you must have at this utter shoddiness they sent you, which should be a pure joy event upon receipt. Sorry to hear this was your experience and am surprised that you could afford a new Egret but not willing to go forward legally to get fully compensated. I would go without a boat to pay for the attorney to make sure they get what's deserved if this is truly the whole story and what was delivered. I would be so angry and disappointed. Hope it works out for you going forward.
> 
> Old Egret 167's and 189's I still think are some of the coolest boats on the water when I see them out and about.


In order to get the money I did get I was made to sign a document that said I couldn't sue in the future over this boat. I know it's pathetic, but I had no choice.


----------



## Half Shell

ISLA Mapping said:


> Not exactly true. There a plenty of us out here with the Miami Built Egret rigs. My experience is those are different boats from what has been delivered out of NC. The cap is different and superior with deeper drain wells and for whatever other reasons they seem to feel more solid vs the boats from NC and particularly the case for the 100% Glass boats. I have never heard any report from an owner of one of those out of Miami that comes close to this experience. In addition, the communication with the factory in Miami was different. If you called them, there were never times when you would not get a call back but I have heard multiple reports of this out of NC over the last few years from different owners. I don't know for sure why that occurred and apparently still does. Some say its lack of staff but the impression most have is the NC factory preferred to not support the owners of the older boats built in FL and just ignored them in many instances. It is a big part of the reason I did not order a new 21 a few years ago because I owned an older 1996 model 189. Now I have two of those 1996 Miami built boats. If there is any diminution in market value due to the expanding market impressions of Egret today, I don't think it will affect those rigs built in FL. It might make many FL built rigs in great condition more desirable to many Egret novices than the newer NC rigs. For me, that was the case quite some time ago but I have owned a Miami boat for more than 20 years and know the differences better than most that are new to the brand and learning.


Since Frank took over Egret years ago, they do not advertise or attend boat shows. All boats are sold are by word of mouth which is spread largely thru forums such as this and THT. Thus, I'd venture to guess that the vast majority of Egret owners are atleast semi-active in online forums and aside from Martin's lemon, we know of no other hulls with issues. If this was a systemic or repeated issue that we would hear more of it.

If you want the Moccasin version it's a NC boat. This is the first hull that we know of with these issues so let's not jump to the conclusion that all NC boats are like this one.


----------



## iMacattack

ISLA Mapping said:


> Some say its lack of staff but the impression most have is the NC factory preferred to not support the owners of the older boats built in FL and just ignored them in many instances.


This has been my experience unfortunately.


----------



## Half Shell

SilverKing16 said:


> In order to get the money I did get I was made to sign a document that said I couldn't sue in the future over this boat. I know it's pathetic, but I had no choice.


That's standard in any settlement and expected. I'm surprised you weren't asked to sign a NDA or something barring you from sharing of information.


----------



## NealXB2003

Is the designer also the builder? 

Not familiar with egret, but ive seen a lot of problems recently with other boats where the designer may be a genius but outsources the build to another fiberglass shop and the end result is inconsistent quality.


----------



## Zika

It is not uncommon for a new boat to have some things that need fixed/cleaned up, etc. In my career I have visited many boat-building operations and it's much more hands-on and labor intensive than the auto industry's level of automation. Management and manufacturing organization is also critical. So there is the potential for error. I've had to deal with builders/dealers on a couple of my own personal boats. The latest was a warped hatch lid, but the new owner of the company stood behind it and made it right by supplying replacement parts, which I installed myself.

But to knowingly let a boat leave the shop like this Egret example is a bad business practice, especially when a mutually beneficial solution was apparent.

Hopefully Capt. Bennett will be able to sell the engine and electronics to recoup more of his loss.


----------



## ISLA Mapping

Half Shell said:


> If you want the Moccasin version it's a NC boat. This is the first hull that we know of with these issues so let's not jump to the conclusion that all NC boats are like this one; I know my 2015 is not.


I am sure that is the truth. But I think it is also true that the impressions of the brand took a hit since the factory started in NC. They changed the cap to an inferior design and intermittent reports began of communication and quality control issues. When the company sold and was moved, I don't think the brand's reputation improved at all. My read is the overall impressions in the market of the brand began to deteriorate at that time. First, with the cap change for the 189 with shallower wells, then on the wacky design of the new cap of the 21 with asymmetrical hatches, and also on the deteriorated communication with owners who were looking for parts, insight, or support of some type. So, even though plenty of solid rigs like yours have been delivered out of NC, I think they still take a hit in the marketplace in the realm of overall purchase risks and impressions and will be perceived to be different from those rigs built in Miami that were manufactured with an entirely different crew at a very different time. I have seen a number of ads over the last few years where people are seeking Miami built Egrets and sellers make sure to let readers know their rigs were built in Miami. And many of those buyers are not looking for the older boats just because they are price sensitive. I was also one of those people who could buy brand new but chose on purpose a much older Miami built rig. Some of these ads have very specific wording about that and it speaks a lot about the thinking of people and what some value in the market for skiffs. This can only be a negative thing for NC built Egrets. My read is those that have poked around the market for any length of time do not think of Egrets built in Miami the same as Egrets built in NC and it has been this way for more than a few years. You can already see right here in this thread that some cross Egret off based on this story and there are clearly plenty of others that would be far more cautious when buying one looking for quality control and build issues. I don't think educated buyers (educated being the word of importance) perceive FL built Egrets the same as the NC rigs and so even those NC rigs that are totally solid may be adversely affected in the resale arena.


----------



## j_f

Zika said:


> But to knowingly let a boat leave the shop like this Egret example is a bad business practice, especially when a mutually beneficial solution was apparent.


Exactly. Imagine if they'd supplied a new, flawless boat from the outset with some token upgrade, a loaner boat, whatever -- OP would be on here saying, "Egret let one slip through the cracks, but MAN did they go the extra mile to make it right. Get yourself an Egret!" Instead, we have this. 

I don't know how they thought they could afford to NOT fix it.


----------



## SilverKing16

NealXB2003 said:


> Is the designer also the builder?
> 
> Not familiar with egret, but ive seen a lot of problems recently with other boats where the designer may be a genius but outsources the build to another fiberglass shop and the end result is inconsistent quality.


The original designer sold the company to the current owner. They do build the boats in house but the owner doesn't get his hands dirty. He obviously doesn't oversee the crew or this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## SilverKing16

j_f said:


> Exactly. Imagine if they'd supplied a new, flawless boat from the outset with some token upgrade, a loaner boat, whatever -- OP would be on here saying, "Egret let one slip through the cracks, but MAN did they go the extra mile to make it right. Get yourself an Egret!" Instead, we have this.
> 
> I don't know how they thought they could afford to NOT fix it.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Half Shell

ISLA Mapping said:


> I am sure that is the truth. But I think it is also true that the impressions of the brand took a hit since the factory started in NC. They changed the cap to an inferior design and intermittent reports began of communication and quality control issues. When the company sold and was moved, I don't think the brand's reputation improved at all. My read is the overall impressions in the market of the brand began to deteriorate at that time. First, with the cap change for the 189 with shallower wells, then on the wacky design of the new cap of the 21 with asymmetrical hatches, and also on the deteriorated communication with owners who were looking for parts, insight, or support of some type. So, even though plenty of solid rigs like yours have been delivered out of NC, I think they still take a hit in the marketplace in the realm of overall purchase risks and impressions and will be perceived to be different from those rigs built in Miami that were manufactured with an entirely different crew at a very different time. I have seen a number of ads over the last few years where people are seeking Miami built Egrets and sellers make sure to let readers know their rigs were built in Miami. And many of those buyers are not looking for the older boats just because they are price sensitive. I was also one of those people who could buy brand new but chose on purpose a much older Miami built rig. Some of these ads have very specific wording about that and it speaks a lot about the thinking of people and what some value in the market for skiffs. This can only be a negative thing for NC built Egrets. My read is those that have poked around the market for any length of time do not think of Egrets built in Miami the same as Egrets built in NC and it has been this way for more than a few years. You can already see right here in this thread that some cross Egret off based on this story and there are clearly plenty of others that would be far more cautious when buying one looking for quality control and build issues. I don't think educated buyers (educated being the word of importance) perceive FL built Egrets the same as the NC rigs and so even those NC rigs that are totally solid may be adversely affected in the resale arena.


First, there are not that many Egrets out there built by Jim (FL) or Frank (NC). Egret buyers didn't stumble across it at the boat show or see it advertised in a magazine in the last 20 years. Egret's website has not been updated in atleast 10 years and most of thier hulls sold today are Moccasins which don't even officially exist even on thier website.

I'm sure Jim has forgotten more about composites than Frank will ever know, but being that Compmillinia and Egret are 4 miles from each other in the small town of Washington, NC, I'm willing to bet if Frank had a question he could get an answer on how best to do something.

I don't think anyone is saying the NC built boat is built better than a Miami built boat. The hatches on a Miami 189 are definetely preferable to me than a new 189 hatch but that's one aspect of a boat. However, I'll take a NC built Moccasin 210 over a Miami or NC built 189 eight days a week.

Now, I'm going to get in trouble here repeating 2nd hand info.. but a few years ago I was sitting at a picnic table with a member here who used to work at Egret in Miami. Maybe he'll chime in.. but from what I remember of the conversation is that there is stricter quality control when it comes to resin vs glass ratio in the NC boats and therefore less variance in the weights of the hulls today.

Maybe Frank's workers are getting too aggressive today in avoiding excess resin? Maybe it's lack of worker skills due to COVID? Who knows, he definitely needs to figure out what went wrong here but you're not going to see him respond to an internet forum so we're never going to know.

There are a few guys here that have owned Miami boats and now own NC boats. Perhaps, they can weigh-in on thier NC boats are not up to snuff but I don't think this is a Pre-Bass Pro Mako vs a new Mako situaiton and most people wouldn't know a Miami boat from a NC boat while standing in the boat. They only know what they read on Microskiff, Florida Sportsman's Egret page, or THT.

If Vegas was taking bets.. I'd put down $1K this is a temporary QC issue due to whatever workforce was/is on the floor when this boat was built. It's obvisouly not indictative of Miami boats, nor is it indicative of NC built boats prior to this one that have never reported any finish or lamination issues like this. We can't even say it's indicative of future boats until this becomes a repeated issue.

It doesn't matter who the builder is.. search THT and you can find many "high-end" threads such as this. None of them refunded the hull without some going back and forth, lawyers, inspections, etc and that's exactly what Egret did.. refund the hull and trailer. There was nothing wrong the trailer but he refunded that too. It sounds like the only thing he could have done better is answer the phone, come and get the boat, and refund the electronics also.

The client provided the motor not Egret so why would Egret refund a motor they didn't sale in the first place? They damaged the motor and have an obligation to provide compensation for that. No other builder I know of has ever refunded the price of motors too that have already been registered and have no issues, rather they have taken the same motor and mounted on a new hull.

OP.. if Egret was willing to refund the cost of the hull, were they not willing to sell you a new hull free from defects? If not, that was a poor choice on thier part. It seems in that case you would only be out the cost of transportation and rigging unless I'm missing something.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> First, there are not that many Egrets out there built by Jim (FL) or Frank (NC). Egret buyers didn't stumble across it at the boat show or see it advertised in a magazine in the last 20 years. Egret's website has not been updated in atleast 10 years and most of thier hulls sold today are Moccasins which don't even officially exist even on thier website.
> 
> I'm sure Jim has forgotten more about composites than Frank will ever know, but being that Compmillinia and Egret are 4 miles from each other in the small town of Washington, NC, I'm willing to bet if Frank had a question he could get an answer on how best to do something.
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying the NC built boat is built better than a Miami built boat. The hatches on a Miami 189 are definetely preferable to me than a new 189 hatch but that's one aspect of a boat. However, I'll take a NC built Moccasin 210 over a Miami or NC built 189 eight days a week.
> 
> Now, I'm going to get in trouble here repeating 2nd hand info.. but a few years ago I was sitting at a picnic table with a member here who used to work at Egret in Miami. Maybe he'll chime in.. but from what I remember of the conversation is that there is stricter quality control when it comes to resin vs glass ratio in the NC boats and therefore less variance in the weights of the hulls today.
> 
> Maybe Frank's workers are getting too aggressive today in avoiding excess resin? Maybe it's lack of worker skills due to COVID? Who knows, he definitely needs to figure out what went wrong here but you're not going to see him respond to an internet forum so we're never going to know.
> 
> There are a few guys here that have owned Miami boats and now own NC boats. Perhaps, they can weigh-in on thier NC boats are not up to snuff but I don't think this is a Pre-Bass Pro Mako vs a new Mako situaiton and most people wouldn't know a Miami boat from a NC boat while standing in the boat. They only know what they read on Microskiff, Florida Sportsman's Egret page, or THT.
> 
> If Vegas was taking bets.. I'd put down $1K this is a temporary QC issue due to whatever workforce was/is on the floor when this boat was built. It's obvisouly not indictative of Miami boats, nor is it indicative of NC built boats prior to this one that have never reported any finish or lamination issues like this. We can't even say it's indicative of future boats until this becomes a repeated issue.
> 
> It doesn't matter who the builder is.. search THT and you can find many "high-end" threads such as this. None of them refunded the hull without some going back and forth, lawyers, inspections, etc and that's exactly what Egret did.. refund the hull and trailer. There was nothing wrong the trailer but he refunded that too. It sounds like the only thing he could have done better is answer the phone, come and get the boat, and refund the electronics also.
> 
> The client provided the motor not Egret so why would Egret refund a motor they didn't sale in the first place? They damaged the motor and have an obligation to provide compensation for that. No other builder I know of has ever refunded the price of motors too that have already been registered and have no issues, rather they have taken the same motor and mounted on a new hull.
> 
> OP.. if Egret was willing to refund the cost of the hull, were they not willing to sell you a new hull free from defects? If not, that was a poor choice on thier part. It seems in that case you would only be out the cost of transportation and rigging unless I'm missing something.


No offer of a new boat was made. Egret has 8-10 boats there waiting on motors. I paid $4000 less for my motor than what Egret charged on the original estimate. Why didn't he want the motor??? The boat was rigged and ready to go. So he said anyway.


----------



## Str8-Six

SilverKing16 said:


> No offer of a new boat was made. Egret has 8-10 boats there waiting on motors. I paid $4000 less for my motor than what Egret charged on the original estimate. Why didn't he want the motor??? The boat was rigged and ready to go. So he said anyway.
> View attachment 218605


Maybe you can sell your motor to one of those people waiting. You get your money back, they get a motor sooner and save money.


----------



## SS06

SilverKing16 said:


> This is how they finished the sea chest 5200 and a finger.
> 
> View attachment 218568


This not a quality control issue....this is just "get it out the door, I don't give a shit" work...."skiffs going to FL, cant see it from here in NC".
..If Frank's not getting his hand dirty...his shop foreman, who should be getting dirty, should be drawn and quartered...a $70k skiff....unbelievable


----------



## MattGent

A friend who ordered a 189 from the NC factory in maybe 2016? Years back anyways, had all kinds of similar issues. Documented with pics and video and was practically run off the internet by the Egret fan-boys. Started with lack of communication/documentation on ordering options, then dissolved from there. He got no reasonable response from Egret, also had distance issues since they have no dealer network, and had to fix it all himself, or at his expense. Stupid stuff, like drilling the transom wrong. Poor rigging & finishing, leaks into the hull from the deck. Incorrect trim tab placement, led to porpoise. Poorly-configured fuel tank vent, led to water in the fuel. Weak hinges/fabrication of the poling platform step, which failed. The FL boat he had prior was heads-and-shoulders better built.

I considered a 210 Mocassin when they first came out but after witnessing his experience that wasn't happening.


----------



## GitFishin

With all the talk of not standing behind a product I have to call out Hells Bay for doing me right. I'm second owner on a Guide that blistered on both sides of the keel. I had coaster sized bubbles, 8-10 of them, on each side. HB stripped everything off the boat and took the lower half of the hull down to the core, filled in some spots with Innegra and repainted everything to match. The thing is like a new boat now and they warranteed it even though it was a transferred hull at the end of the warranty period. I had been ready to get turned down on the warranty but they never pushed back. That's backing your stuff.


----------



## trekker

SilverKing16 said:


> No, actually I got screwed. I couldn't afford to take Frank to court. Frank's only offer was to buy the hull back. No motor, that they damaged, or electronics, rigging etc. I now have over $30,000 worth of motor (they scratched) and electronics sitting in my garage. Plus I had to pay to have everything stripped off the boat as well as a $1800 transport fee to return it to NC. They made no offer to make it right, zero. The boat according to the survey (and the eye) was not seaworthy. So not fixable.


I have a couple cousins that would drive over to NC and straighten this pos out, for a small fee. You'd still be out 30k, but would get a little satisfaction.


----------



## The Fin

Half Shell said:


> First, there are not that many Egrets out there built by Jim (FL) or Frank (NC). Egret buyers didn't stumble across it at the boat show or see it advertised in a magazine in the last 20 years. Egret's website has not been updated in atleast 10 years and most of thier hulls sold today are Moccasins which don't even officially exist even on thier website.
> 
> I'm sure Jim has forgotten more about composites than Frank will ever know, but being that Compmillinia and Egret are 4 miles from each other in the small town of Washington, NC, I'm willing to bet if Frank had a question he could get an answer on how best to do something.
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying the NC built boat is built better than a Miami built boat. The hatches on a Miami 189 are definetely preferable to me than a new 189 hatch but that's one aspect of a boat. However, I'll take a NC built Moccasin 210 over a Miami or NC built 189 eight days a week.
> 
> Now, I'm going to get in trouble here repeating 2nd hand info.. but a few years ago I was sitting at a picnic table with a member here who used to work at Egret in Miami. Maybe he'll chime in.. but from what I remember of the conversation is that there is stricter quality control when it comes to resin vs glass ratio in the NC boats and therefore less variance in the weights of the hulls today.
> 
> Maybe Frank's workers are getting too aggressive today in avoiding excess resin? Maybe it's lack of worker skills due to COVID? Who knows, he definitely needs to figure out what went wrong here but you're not going to see him respond to an internet forum so we're never going to know.
> 
> There are a few guys here that have owned Miami boats and now own NC boats. Perhaps, they can weigh-in on thier NC boats are not up to snuff but I don't think this is a Pre-Bass Pro Mako vs a new Mako situaiton and most people wouldn't know a Miami boat from a NC boat while standing in the boat. They only know what they read on Microskiff, Florida Sportsman's Egret page, or THT.
> 
> If Vegas was taking bets.. I'd put down $1K this is a temporary QC issue due to whatever workforce was/is on the floor when this boat was built. It's obvisouly not indictative of Miami boats, nor is it indicative of NC built boats prior to this one that have never reported any finish or lamination issues like this. We can't even say it's indicative of future boats until this becomes a repeated issue.
> 
> It doesn't matter who the builder is.. search THT and you can find many "high-end" threads such as this. None of them refunded the hull without some going back and forth, lawyers, inspections, etc and that's exactly what Egret did.. refund the hull and trailer. There was nothing wrong the trailer but he refunded that too. It sounds like the only thing he could have done better is answer the phone, come and get the boat, and refund the electronics also.
> 
> The client provided the motor not Egret so why would Egret refund a motor they didn't sale in the first place? They damaged the motor and have an obligation to provide compensation for that. No other builder I know of has ever refunded the price of motors too that have already been registered and have no issues, rather they have taken the same motor and mounted on a new hull.
> 
> OP.. if Egret was willing to refund the cost of the hull, were they not willing to sell you a new hull free from defects? If not, that was a poor choice on thier part. It seems in that case you would only be out the cost of transportation and rigging unless I'm missing something.


Great points! EXCEPT:: Why would the buyer accept a new hull “free from defects”? Shouldn’t that have been the condition of the first hull?


----------



## Drifter

I had a similar experience with Prodigy, the work wasn't as bad but there were definitely problems and they basically would not engage with me at all whatsoever. Its tough when you are just picking up a boat, and your face to face with the builders, and you are excited about your purchase to notice all the details. Something I learned for sure. Need to allot time to review, need to be clear with expectations in writing and be adamant you get what you want. I don't see myself even purchasing a new boat again, Id rather buy used from someone that has worked out the kinks a bit.

Sorry that happened to you. My advice is don't let it damage your life more than it has!


----------



## Half Shell

The Fin said:


> Great points! EXCEPT:: Why would the buyer accept a new hull “free from defects”? Shouldn’t that have been the condition of the first hull?


Of course, but are you implying a company needs to do more than refund or replace it? 

I still don't see how the OP is "out $30K." He has a new motor and GPS sitting in his garage. He's only out $30K if they sit on garage floor for the next several years depreciating. He had the $40K (or whatever a 189 hull is today) for the hull before this, and he now has his money back for a hull now. 

OP... you're looking for a 18-19' flats boat... call Kevin at East Cape and tell him you want a Vantage but you will provide the motor and GPS. I'd bet he can accomadate you and you will have no more money in this than the original Egret even taking into account the cost you have incurred transporting stuff.


----------



## The Fin

Half Shell said:


> Of course, but are you implying a company needs to do more than refund or replace it?
> 
> I still don't see how the OP is "out $30K." He has a new motor and GPS sitting in his garage. He's only out $30K if they sit on garage floor for the next several years depreciating. He had the $40K (or whatever a 189 hull is today) for the hull before this, and he now has his money back for a hull now.
> 
> OP... you're looking for a 18-19' flats boat... call Kevin at East Cape and tell him you want a Vantage but you will provide the motor and GPS. I'd bet he can accomadate you and you will have no more money in this than the original Egret even taking into account the cost you have incurred transporting stuff.


I’m sure that you’re right about East Cape. I remember that the buyer had to shell out $1800 to return the hull/ trailer to Egret (I’m sure that it would have been cheaper to deliver personally, but time is money). The builder would have come off as more of a standup guy if he picked up the tab on that as well. I wonder where/when the suspect hull will re-emerge? Will all the flaws be repaired?


----------



## Drifter

Half Shell said:


> Of course, but are you implying a company needs to do more than refund or replace it?
> 
> I still don't see how the OP is "out $30K." He has a new motor and GPS sitting in his garage. He's only out $30K if they sit on garage floor for the next several years depreciating. He had the $40K (or whatever a 189 hull is today) for the hull before this, and he now has his money back for a hull now.
> 
> OP... you're looking for a 18-19' flats boat... call Kevin at East Cape and tell him you want a Vantage but you will provide the motor and GPS. I'd bet he can accomadate you and you will have no more money in this than the original Egret even taking into account the cost you have incurred transporting stuff.


I mean he is out his own time and legal costs, also heartache of dealing with issues and potentially not fishing. While I am not a litigious guy in my court of law Egret would owe some form of damages.


----------



## silverg hog

These stories have unfortunately been passed around a while. Like said above, they have been quashed by fans trying to protect the value on their investments or just fan boys that latch on to a product because of its exclusivity. 

I’m an hour away from the plant and have really wanted a 210 moccasin for a while thinking it would be the best all around boat for my use. But have always felt like it would be like standing at the roulette table when it came time to pick up the boat.

Shame Jim is right down the road. Must be like raising a child and then they go bad once out of the house.


----------



## Renegade

Half Shell said:


> Of course, but are you implying a company needs to do more than refund or replace it?
> 
> I still don't see how the OP is "out $30K." He has a new motor and GPS sitting in his garage. He's only out $30K if they sit on garage floor for the next several years depreciating. He had the $40K (or whatever a 189 hull is today) for the hull before this, and he now has his money back for a hull now.
> 
> OP... you're looking for a 18-19' flats boat... call Kevin at East Cape and tell him you want a Vantage but you will provide the motor and GPS. I'd bet he can accomadate you and you will have no more money in this than the original Egret even taking into account the cost you have incurred transporting stuff.


To the OP, I am sorry about your experience. 

Shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do for you on a VHP if it interests you and you are still in a position to consider options. 

To everyone considering a new build:

Never pay in full until the vessel has been inspected. If you are out of area then either have a friend or a surveyor inspect for you prior to final payment. If your builder requires payment in full prior to pick up, or refuses a surveyor, you hired the wrong company. 

I’m not familiar with everyone’s policies on payment, but we require the final 50% upon final inspection and pick up. It’s a policy of Kevin’s that I am proud to support. 

No built thing is ever perfect, and no one company gets it right every time. I am proud to work for a company dedicated to doing right by our customers. I know we aren’t alone when it comes to that effort so let’s not paint the entire industry poorly.


----------



## SilverKing16

Renegade said:


> To the OP, I am sorry about your experience.
> 
> Shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do for you on a VHP if it interests you and you are still in a position to consider options.
> 
> To everyone considering a new build:
> 
> Never pay in full until the vessel has been inspected. If you are out of area then either have a friend or a surveyor inspect for you prior to final payment. If your builder requires payment in full prior to pick up, or refuses a surveyor, you hired the wrong company.
> 
> I’m not familiar with everyone’s policies on payment, but we require the final 50% upon final inspection and pick up. It’s a policy of Kevin’s that I am proud to support.
> 
> No built thing is ever perfect, and no one company gets it right every time. I am proud to work for a company dedicated to doing right by our customers. I know we aren’t alone when it comes to that effort so let’s not paint the entire industry poorly.


The way it should be.


----------



## SilverKing16

The Fin said:


> I’m sure that you’re right about East Cape. I remember that the buyer had to shell out $1800 to return the hull/ trailer to Egret (I’m sure that it would have been cheaper to deliver personally, but time is money). The builder would have come off as more of a standup guy if he picked up the tan on that as well. I wonder where/when the suspect hull will re-emerge? Will all the flaws be repaired?


I had the boat surveyed to see if it was worth keeping. It definitely was not. Way too many air voids to fix them all. I am sure they will cover it up and sell it.


----------



## rovster

Renegade said:


> To the OP, I am sorry about your experience.
> 
> Shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do for you on a VHP if it interests you and you are still in a position to consider options.
> 
> To everyone considering a new build:
> 
> Never pay in full until the vessel has been inspected. If you are out of area then either have a friend or a surveyor inspect for you prior to final payment. If your builder requires payment in full prior to pick up, or refuses a surveyor, you hired the wrong company.
> 
> I’m not familiar with everyone’s policies on payment, but we require the final 50% upon final inspection and pick up. It’s a policy of Kevin’s that I am proud to support.
> 
> No built thing is ever perfect, and no one company gets it right every time. I am proud to work for a company dedicated to doing right by our customers. I know we aren’t alone when it comes to that effort so let’s not paint the entire industry poorly.


Yes its all about how you stand behind your product. I had a couple minor issues, and I mean _*minor *_with my new Evo but the way it was handled I can't even hold it against anyone! Kevin and the team were swift to take care of everything and went above and beyond my expectations. That's how it should be so glad I went with EC.


----------



## LastCast

I'm sorry to hear about these issues with the NC company. I have a 1997 Florida built boat that I bought in 1997 and still have it. Over the years I have called Frank to get replacement parts such as steering two years ago and a new wiring harness about five years ago. On occasion I have also ordered decals and small parts and have not had communication issues like this with him.


----------



## SilverKing16

rovster said:


> Yes its all about how you stand behind your product. I had a couple minor issues, and I mean _*minor *_with my new Evo but the way it was handled I can't even hold it against anyone! Kevin and the team were swift to take care of everything and went above and beyond my expectations. That's how it should be so glad I went with EC.


Way back in 1992 when I bought my Silver King I had an issue with the rub rail, not the type of problems this boat had. When I called Mark Scott the GM for Silver King he told me to bring it in anytime. When I showed up he acted embarrassed, apologized for the issue and took care of it right then while I waited and watched. I had no idea Egret fell so far or I wouldn't have had this one built.


----------



## SilverKing16

LastCast said:


> I'm sorry to hear about these issues with the NC company. I have a 1997 Florida built boat that I bought in 1997 and still have it. Over the years I have called Frank to get replacement parts such as steering two years ago and a new wiring harness about five years ago. On occasion I have also ordered decals and small parts and have not had communication issues like this with him.


At first I thought Frank didn't know my boat had issues. Maybe his guys dropped the ball and he didn't know. He definitely is not a hands on guy. His lack of response told me he knew for sure that my boat had a lot of issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just read this entire thread. I’d be more than pissed! Sorry for your experience man, I feel for you.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> Of course, but are you implying a company needs to do more than refund or replace it?
> 
> I still don't see how the OP is "out $30K." He has a new motor and GPS sitting in his garage. He's only out $30K if they sit on garage floor for the next several years depreciating. He had the $40K (or whatever a 189 hull is today) for the hull before this, and he now has his money back for a hull now.
> 
> OP... you're looking for a 18-19' flats boat... call Kevin at East Cape and tell him you want a Vantage but you will provide the motor and GPS. I'd bet he can accomadate you and you will have no more money in this than the original Egret even taking into account the cost you have incurred transporting stuff.


Ok now I am out the motor completely. Total loss I am sure. Now I know there will be pushback but the motor was stored here at Gasparilla Marina where my mechanic for 25 years is the service manager. The building it was stored in is completely gone. I am sure the motor will be a total loss. In the second photo a screenshot of a video, kinda blurry is where the building it was stored in is completely gone. I know that would not really be Frank or Egret boats responsibility but if the hull was solid it would be with me right now in the Keys where I am at working for two months. I live in Englewood right where Hurricane Ian made landfall. I am waiting on people to get cell service to find out if my house is still there. These photos I got off of Facebook.


----------



## ifsteve

Prayers for you Silver King and everyone else in SW Fl.


----------



## Beauvet

I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.

However

When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.

Get in line.


----------



## SilverKing16

ifsteve said:


> Prayers for you Silver King and everyone else in SW Fl.


Thanks man. We can't even get to our house yet.


----------



## SilverKing16

Beauvet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.
> 
> However
> 
> When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.
> 
> Get in line.


I probably lost my house as well. We can't even get to our house yet. The roads are all closed. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Darkside

Beauvet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.
> 
> However
> 
> When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.
> 
> Get in line.
> [/QUOTE
> Unbelievable!!


----------



## ReelBoi

Beauvet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.
> 
> However
> 
> When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.
> 
> Get in line.


BOOOO

Not a thread about the hurricane, capt was just showing how Egret's decision and bad service has continued to cost him/his "brand new" build.


----------



## SS06

Beauvet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.
> 
> However
> 
> When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.
> 
> Get in line.


Why don't you read the entire thread and you might see where the motor is relevant to THIS thread...foul ball Beau


----------



## devrep

they say bad luck comes in threes. hoping that's not the case for you.


----------



## windblows

Shit, the hits just keep coming. I hope your insurance treats you well.


----------



## Sawyer Martin

Beauvet said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your continued bad luck.
> 
> However
> 
> When I look at the pictures you posted and others I've seen from around south and Central Florida unfortunately I feel there is a lot more damage to personal property to be mindful of than 1 outboard motor.
> 
> Get in line.


Very strange, nearly irrelevant response. 

No one is denying the severity of the damage to both people & property from the storm, including the OP. His post regarding his motor being lost to the catastrophe is 100% relevant to THIS specific thread. 

Might do some reading next time before responding.


----------



## SilverKing16

Renegade said:


> To the OP, I am sorry about your experience.
> 
> Shoot me a PM and I will see what I can do for you on a VHP if it interests you and you are still in a position to consider options.
> 
> To everyone considering a new build:
> 
> Never pay in full until the vessel has been inspected. If you are out of area then either have a friend or a surveyor inspect for you prior to final payment. If your builder requires payment in full prior to pick up, or refuses a surveyor, you hired the wrong company.
> 
> I’m not familiar with everyone’s policies on payment, but we require the final 50% upon final inspection and pick up. It’s a policy of Kevin’s that I am proud to support.
> 
> No built thing is ever perfect, and no one company gets it right every time. I am proud to work for a company dedicated to doing right by our customers. I know we aren’t alone when it comes to that effort so let’s not paint the entire industry poorly.


Do you guys do test rides?


----------



## ifsteve

SilverKing16 said:


> Do you guys do test rides?


East Cape will absolutely do a test ride if you go visit the shop. Plus a lot of us EC owners are happy to give guys a test ride if we live closer to a prospective buyer so they don't have to go to Orlando.


----------



## Renegade

SilverKing16 said:


> Do you guys do test rides?


I’m the Sales Rep and a VHP owner. I can do a test on the lake at the shop or on my skiff here in Homosassa.


----------



## Maverick MA

Renegade said:


> I’m the Sales Rep and a VHP owner. I can do a test on the lake at the shop or on my skiff here in Homosassa.


I gotta say that Egret was on my short list to replace my MA if I were ever forced to. I dont know that I would have even considered East Cape in that decision. 

I will now. Class act Renegade.


----------



## ifsteve

Maverick MA said:


> I gotta say that Egret was on my short list to replace my MA if I were ever forced to. I dont know that I would have even considered East Cape in that decision.
> 
> I will now. Class act Renegade.


Dont consider an East Cape unless you are interested in an equally quality boat for less money.....lol


----------



## SilverKing16

ifsteve said:


> Dont consider an East Cape unless you are interested in an equally quality boat for less money.....lol


Hopefully a little better quality than this Egret. Carolina Skiff has higher standards than this.


----------



## SilverKing16

Renegade said:


> I’m the Sales Rep and a VHP owner. I can do a test on the lake at the shop or on my skiff here in Homosassa.


At some point over the winter I will definitely want to get a closer look at the East Cape boats. I am headed to Englewood tomorrow to see if I still have a house. Then back here to the Keys to work till the end of October.


----------



## SilverKing16

ifsteve said:


> East Cape will absolutely do a test ride if you go visit the shop. Plus a lot of us EC owners are happy to give guys a test ride if we live closer to a prospective buyer so they don't have to go to Orlando.


I drove all the way to NC just to see the factory. I had to arrange my own test ride through the Egret Boat group on Facebook. Orlando would be easy.


----------



## Renegade

SilverKing16 said:


> At some point over the winter I will definitely want to get a closer look at the East Cape boats. I am headed to Englewood tomorrow to see if I still have a house. Then back here to the Keys to work till the end of October.


I’m from Sarasota. I just moved up here a few months ago. My friends in Englewood didn’t do very well. I hope you came out better!

I fish my Vantage in the Harbor regularly. We will have no problem getting you a ride. 

Good luck man!


----------



## rovster

SilverKing16 said:


> Hopefully a little better quality than this Egret. Carolina Skiff has higher standards than this.


Hey don’t knock Carolina skiff my dads new LS is SWEET not as nice as my Evo but still nice lol


----------



## SilverKing16

rovster said:


> Hey don’t knock Carolina skiff my dads new LS is SWEET not as nice as my Evo but still nice lol


I am not. Their fit and finish is clearly better than this Egret.


----------



## SilverKing16

rovster said:


> Hey don’t knock Carolina skiff my dads new LS is SWEET not as nice as my Evo but still nice lol


I think the EVO is their coolest looking boat.


----------



## Monoman

ECC make really nice looking boats and I do like the Evo. However, does anyone make something similar to the Egret 189 or 167? .. .True self-bailing, rod lockers, lots of storage, and fuel? We call it a skiff but I feel like they're the SUV of skiffs.


----------



## ifsteve

Monoman said:


> ECC make really nice looking boats and I do like the Evo. However, does anyone make something similar to the Egret 189 or 167? .. .True self-bailing, rod lockers, lots of storage, and fuel? We call it a skiff but I feel like they're the SUV of skiffs.


Tough to respond. What's a lot of fuel? Whats lots of storage? My Evo has oodles of storage, especially since I use the live well for storage. Has a range of well over 150 miles. And what the hell do you need rod lockers for on a skiff? Just add weight.


----------



## Monoman

The 167 has a 41 gallon fuel tank and the 189 has a 56 gallon tank. I think those are pretty big to compared to similarly sized skiffs. The rod lockers are great for road trips, overnight storage in the water or on a lift. Yes this all adds weight but for those of us that like to bring way too much stuff , it's nice LOL


----------



## ifsteve

Monoman said:


> The 167 has a 41 gallon fuel tank and the 189 has a 56 gallon tank. I think those are pretty big to compared to similarly sized skiffs. The rod lockers are great for road trips, overnight storage in the water or on a lift. Yes this all adds weight but for those of us that like to bring way too much stuff , it's nice LOL


I take it you don't pole?


----------



## Monoman

ifsteve said:


> I take it you don't pole?


No sir. I don't even own one. This is trolling motor territory. If I planned on it I would definitely leave some stuff at home. I've had days where I brought and used inshore gear, offshore gear, fly gear, etc.


----------



## Half Shell

Monoman said:


> The rod lockers are great for road trips, overnight storage in the water or on a lift. Yes this all adds weight but for those of us that like to bring way too much stuff , it's nice LOL


Those are the times I wish the Moccasin 210 had rod lockers. Carrying a bunch of rods up to 3rd floor hotel room is a pain in the ass. No way am I leaving custom rods with high-end reels on the boat overnight in plain sight. I finally started leaving the Yeti 65 in the boat and taking my chances.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Arturo said:


> Crazy


Hey there new guy what you selling?


----------



## csnaspuck

SilverKing16 said:


> I am headed to Englewood tomorrow to see if I still have a house.


Hopefully you made it. It took my parents 8 hours to drive from WPB to Manasota today.


----------



## SilverKing16

Monoman said:


> ECC make really nice looking boats and I do like the Evo. However, does anyone make something similar to the Egret 189 or 167? .. .True self-bailing, rod lockers, lots of storage, and fuel? We call it a skiff but I feel like they're the SUV of skiffs.


Tell me about it. Their reputation and fit/finish plus the old school wide and big aspect is what drew me to the boat. A long time friend has a 1995 I have envied since he had it built in 1995.


----------



## SilverKing16

csnaspuck said:


> Hopefully you made it. It took my parents 8 hours to drive from WPB to Manasota today.


Leaving Key Largo at 4am. We will see.


----------



## Half Shell

SilverKing16 said:


> Tell me about it. Their reputation and fit/finish plus the old school wide and big aspect is what drew me to the boat. A long time friend has a 1995 I have envied since he had it built in 1995.


If you like a 189 and all your stuff survived the storm, buy an old 189 and throw your new motor, GPS, etc on there. If the gelcoat looks old, then have it wrapped with some graphic and your business name and logo. It will be like a new boat and you'll have less money in it than any new boat.


----------



## rovster

SilverKing16 said:


> I think the EVO is their coolest looking boat.


Thanks still breaking it in. It scoots with the 115. Took my dad out today for a quick cruise in the fresh to get some hours on it and show my dad the boat. Loving it!


----------



## roto77777

Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm

A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
Let’s look at some of the things brought up:

Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.

I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?

I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.

Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).

Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.

So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.

Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.

I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.

He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.

I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.

I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?

I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?

.......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.

I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?

Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.

Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.

We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?

I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.

Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.

Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.

Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.

Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.

As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.

Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


----------



## Fishshoot

If you read the post, the boat was delivered to him, he didn't pick it up. Also of I had a big motor sitting in my garage I know my wife would be on me to move it somewhere. When i picked my skiff I looked it over. And when I had a gel coat bubble under the spray rail 3 yrs later it was fixed by builder, no questions asked. I've never been on an egret, I pole and so their boats didn't fit what I was looking for. I haven't heard bad things about them til this post. Never really thought much about them, simply because they don't fit my fishing style.


----------



## finbully

DBStoots said:


> Always liked the Egrets and think they are great boats. That said, this is the kind of thing that could put a company out of business. Sorry you experienced this.


Roger that! I speculate one lost sale as a result of this thread is financially worse than Frank buying back the entire fully rigged boat. The much larger loss to Egret is to the brand’s reputation. Reputation which takes a lot to build but much less to loose. Sorry to hear this from both the buyer and seller’s perspective that seems to have ego driving this terrible Egret business decision.


----------



## devrep

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


ah, the official egret response. 9 egrets.


----------



## ifsteve

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


You might want to improve your reading comprehension just a bit.
But that aside in what universe is a BRAND NEW boat given to a customer in that condition? That hull should have been shit canned at the factory and never seen the light of day.


----------



## skinny_fishing




----------



## Smackdaddy53

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


Damn you are a hardcore fanboy.


----------



## The Fin

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


Interesting point/counterpoints! It would help everyone understand the situation if Frank would care to chime in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The Fin said:


> Interesting point/counterpoints! It would help everyone understand the situation if Frank would care to chime in.


Pipe down googan


----------



## Sawyer Martin

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


"rEad1ng iz hArD br0"

You were so excited to express your love for Egret that you changed a crucial part of the story (the boat being delivered) to fit with your new narrative. Might do some reading next time. 

Also, before you jump on me for being a non-believer, I really like Egret boats. A 167 is on my short list for our next rig.


----------



## Jason M

It's plain and simple that SilverKing16 got screwed here. It is not on him to made sure the boat is seaworthy and free of structural flaws FROM the factory. I don't care if he paid 100% for it upfront. Second Egret should be eating the engine too since they damaged it. 

What are you fans boys worried about that they won't sell you another skiff? Yeah right


----------



## Travisc454

"give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks"
 you're wild.
Did you even look at the video/pictures? That boat was trash. I bet they all look like that, over there polishing turds.


----------



## Half Shell

The Fin said:


> Interesting point/counterpoints! It would help everyone understand the situation if Frank would care to chime in.


You have a better chance of Demi Rose knocking on your door for a booty call than Frank getting involved in an internet thread.


----------



## Half Shell

Travisc454 said:


> I bet they all look like that, over there polishing turds.


Come on dude, seriously?


----------



## stoked

The 5200 deal is just about as bad as duct tape. Every one of those boats sitting waiting for motors should be thermal imaged to make sure they do not have the same problem. At this point Egret has their reputation on the line and should not let another boat out the door with those problems. I am glad someone had the balls to stand up to problems like this.


----------



## ifsteve

As a retired engineer with a background in chemical processing here's some thoughts broken down in to what I see as objective and subjective errors.
*Objective:*
1. Mistakes happen in processes. Clearly Egret's process for this boat was flawed.
2. Post mold inspection failed.
3. Final pre-delivery inspection failed.

I don't think there is any technical debate about those. Those are objective facts.

*Subjective:*
1. The OP could have gone to Egret to pick up the boat. But not sure that would have made a difference in the final outcome?
2. Egret could have offered to fast track the OP a new build. Stripped off all the stuff from the flawed hull and installed it on the new hull.
3. Egret could have offered to buy back the entire boat including all the rigging for the original $70K or whatever the dollars were.
4.Egret could have offered to come pick up the boat at their expense.
5. Egret could have offered to reimburse the OP for his shipping costs.
6. Egret could have offered to buy back the hull only.

So my subjective bottom line is when you make such objective mistakes you bend over backwards to make it right. When it got discovered they then did the BARE minimum that they had to do legally. Extremely poor business practice IMO.


----------



## Half Shell

ifsteve,

I concur with your post but there are some nuacnes.

Frank did not sell him his $14K motor, $4,200 GPS, $4,000 in dual Talons, or his $3000 trolling motor. That's $25,000 in parts that the OP may be out because he stored them uninsured and had the bad luck to get hit by a CAT 4 hurricane. Why would Frank buy those parts from the OP?

Frank did refund the cost of the hull and the trailer which is what he sold him.

The OP is out rigging cost & unrigging cost. Frank should have stepped-up there

Frank delivered the boat from NC to FL (at no cost until told differently). The fact the OP decided to ship the boat instead of driving it up there is not on Frank but I agree it would have been a good business decision for Frank to come get it and that is what I would have expected him to do based upon past expereince.


----------



## Half Shell

I can't help but wonder who here would want thier hulls thermal scanned for any voids, dry matting, or other defects with the caveat that the results must be posted all over the internet.

It's been 10 years since I was involved with thermal imaging and NDT in the aviation industry but maybe I just found my retirement gig.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Half Shell said:


> I can't help but wonder who here would want thier hulls thermal scanned for any voids, dry matting, or other defects with the caveat that the results must be posted all over the internet.


What is wrong with you?


----------



## GitFishin

No reputable builder would let one out the door in that condition. That's more than one employee in finishing had a bad day. That's a broken production and QC process. More importantly, Egret didn't do what they should have to make it right. They should have replaced the hull with one up to spec and rigged it as the original plans called for. That all assumes there's not additional detail we're missing in the absence of a response from Egret. They should chime in and say there's more to the story OR own it that this is how they do business.


----------



## Half Shell

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is wrong with you?


You got a point Smack?


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> ifsteve,
> 
> I concur with your post but there are some nuacnes.
> 
> Frank did not sell him his $14K motor, $4,200 GPS, $4,000 in dual Talons, or his $3000 trolling motor. That's $25,000 in parts that the OP may be out because he stored them uninsured and had the bad luck to get hit by a CAT 4 hurriance. Why would Frank buy those parts from the OP?
> 
> Frank did refund the cost of the hull and the trailer which is what he sold him.
> 
> The OP is out rigging cost & unrigging cost. Frank should have stepped-up there
> 
> Frank delivered the boat from NC to FL (at no cost until told differently). The fact the OP decided to ship the boat instead of driving it up there is not on Frank but I agree it would have been a good business decision for Frank to come get it and that is what I would have expected him to do based upon past expereince.


Did Egret offer to do a fast track repalcement hull and transfer over all that equipment at their expense? Egret should have bought those parts because the only reason the OP had them in the first place was to have them installed on an Egret. That is why Frank should have bought those parts. Best I can tell is that Egret didn't do a damn thing to make this right. They did the bare ass minimum to keep out of court.

How anybody could ever buy an Egret now is beyond me.


----------



## Half Shell

ifsteve said:


> Did Egret offer to do a fast track repalcement hull and transfer over all that equipment at their expense? Egret should have bought those parts because the only reason the OP had them in the first place was to have them installed on an Egret. That is why Frank should have bought those parts. Best I can tell is that Egret didn't do a damn thing to make this right. They did the bare ass minimum to keep out of court.
> 
> How anybody could ever buy an Egret now is beyond me.


OP says Frank refunded but refused to build a new hull and that's not a good look. 

With the exception of the motor, all could have been returned to where he bought them if not lost in a storm. I guess we'll have to disagree on Frank buying the 3rd party parts from the OP that he never sold him in the first place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Half Shell said:


> You got a point Smack?


The party of tolerance…but if it were your money, time and boat I bet you’d be singing a different tune.


----------



## skinny_fishing

ifsteve said:


> How anybody could ever buy an Egret now is beyond me.


Lots of other boat builders out there, reputable ones at that. With all the competition out there it's business suicide to screw over customers and have it get out on the internet these days. maybe Frank is an old school guy and doesn't get this, but either way once the word gets out that your QC and customer service sucks you're not long for any competitive market.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> OP says Frank refunded but refused to build a new hull and that's not a good look.
> 
> With the exception of the motor, all could have been returned to where he bought them if not lost in a storm. I guess we'll have to disagree on Frank buying the 3rd party parts from the OP that he never sold him in the first place.


Egret could have just turned around and used those parts on one of their builds at ZERO net cost to them. In fact as far as the motor goes it sounds like they could have actually saved money. So yes we will just agree to disagree.

Said my peace. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


Curious, are you saying that the video and pictures of all the defects was staged? Are you saying that the marine surveyor and attorney are in on the ruse? Are you saying the OP spent all this time and money just to bad mouth Egret? Keep your conspiracy theories to yourself.

Hell, Bernie Madoff had a good reputation until he didn’t. The past does not necessarily predict the now or the future.

Not sure where everyone is getting the story that the boat was shipped to FL, the OP picked it up in NC at night in the rain, lights were not turned on in the factory for him to see the boat. Maybe the lesson learned is make the time to inspect properly.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> OP says Frank refunded but refused to build a new hull and that's not a good look.
> 
> With the exception of the motor, *all could have been returned to where he bought them* if not lost in a storm. I guess we'll have to disagree on Frank buying the 3rd party parts from the OP that he never sold him in the first place.


Ok I do have one more point re the bolded part. Not really. They are going to be considered used. They were installed on a boat. No way they are going to take them back at the original selling price even IF they would take them back at all which I question.


----------



## Half Shell

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The party of tolerance…but if it were your money, time and boat I bet you’d be singing a different tune.


That hull should have never made it to rigging much less out the door. Frank made some business decisions in this case that I would not have made and is suprising to all here. No one is saying anything differently.

The only disagreement seems to be is Frank responsible for the OP being out $25-30K in parts that he didn't sell him. 

My point above about people wanting thier hulls scanned was akin to not throwing stones while living in a glass house. 

"Party"... good try taking a non-politcal thread down a politcal path while making a false accusation.


----------



## Half Shell

ifsteve said:


> Ok I do have one more point re the bolded part. Not really. They are going to be considered used. They were installed on a boat. No way they are going to take them back at the original selling price even IF they would take them back at all which I question.


You have a point. In other forums, I was under the impression they were still in boxes. If still in like new condition he wouldn't have an issue depending on where he got them from but we are getting into a lot of speculation there.

Point is, I have never seen anyone in any industry buy back parts from a client that they didn't sell to them in the first place when refunding a purchase. Show me one verifable case of that and I will eat my words.


----------



## Renegade

Half Shell said:


> You have a point. In other forums, I was under the impression they were still in boxes. If still in like new condition he wouldn't have an issue depending on where he got them from but we are getting into a lot of speculation there.
> 
> Point is, I have never seen anyone in any industry buy back parts from a client that they didn't sell to them in the first place when refunding a purchase. Show me one verifable case of that and I will eat my words.


I’m a custom home builder by trade. From my experience in Florida, which may or may not translate here, the builder becomes responsible for owner provided materials once the box is open and they are installed. 

If a builder fails to properly install those parts OR installs those parts into a failed assembly, the parts are now the responsibility of the builder. 

Every jury would see it that way as well. EVERY. JURY. 

I’m not casting judgement here, but that’s how the law works and it is why I never let customers provide their own materials.


----------



## Half Shell

Renegade said:


> I’m a custom home builder by trade. From my experience in Florida, which may or may not translate here, the builder becomes responsible for owner provided materials once the box is open and they are installed.
> 
> If a builder fails to properly install those parts OR installs those parts into a failed assembly, the parts are now the responsibility of the builder.
> 
> Every jury would see it that way as well. EVERY. JURY.
> 
> I’m not casting judgement here, but that’s how the law works and it is why I never let customers provide their own materials.


Good arguement but think about this... If I don't like the boat cover that Egret sells and so I have one made for it and Frank screws up the hull. Is he obliged to buy my custom cover from me? It won't fit anything but an Egret afterall. No, he's not. He would be obligated to refund a cover I bought from him.

If I bought a Rolls trailer and not one of Frank's EZ Loaders, is he obligated to to buy my Rolls trailer? No, he's not even though it fits his hull perfectly.

The OP bought parts that go any boat not just an Egret hull. Your point about installing the parts may be the key fact in court, I don't know but when I had a GPS go bad that I supplied the instlaller.. there was no way he was warranting or buying it from me even though he installed it and I never expected him to.

Bottom line.. if you buy parts from a 3rd party to save time and/or money or whatever reason, then you are rolling the dice on your options should things not go well. I guess you can take it to court if you're convinced you're right.

Would it have been good of Frank to buy the parts? Yes, but for whatever reason OP appears to be the 2nd person in about 15 years we know of to not get get good help from Frank. That is not good but it's hardly indicative of the experience of hundreds if not a few thousands of others.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Renegade said:


> I’m not casting judgement here, but that’s how the law works and it is why I never let customers provide their own materials.


Just like every car repair shop worth their salt would never accept parts from a customer. Never happens unless it's a hack job place in which case good luck on any recourse.


----------



## Renegade

Half Shell said:


> Good argeument but think about this... If I don't like the boat cover that Egret sells and so I have one made for it and Frank screws up the hull. Is he obliged to buy my custom cover from me? It won't fit anything but an Egret afterall. No, he's not. He would be obligated to refund a cover I bought from him.
> 
> If I bought a Rolls trailer and not one of Frank's EZ Loaders, is he obligated to to buy my Rolls trailer? No, he's not even though it fits his hull perfectly.
> 
> The OP bought parts that go any boat not just an Egret hull. Your point about installing the parts may be the key fact in court, I don't know but when I had a GPS go bad that I supplied the instlaller.. there was no way he was warranting or buying it from me even though he installed it and I never expected him to.


Dude. Are you getting paid by the word here? 

Think about this: We are not talking boat covers or trailers. We are talking about new, in the box parts that could have been returned for full price had Frank not opened them and installed them in a failed assembly. By virtue of the fact that he did, he becomes liable not only for the failed assembly, but also for the parts that are now USED as a result of his installation. His actions devalued the customers product creating a LOSS. Losses are recoverable in a court of law for faulty workmanship, negligence, or fraud.

I feel like this is a Scooby Doo episode and someone os about to pull the mask off of Half Shell to reveal.......


FRANK!

I'm out of the semantics. You are wrong on this. Wrong morally. Wrong ethically. Wrong legally.


----------



## Half Shell

Renegade said:


> I'm out of the semantics. You are wrong on this. Wrong morally. Wrong ethically. Wrong legally.


Legally... perhaps, I'll defer to your expereince in this. While I understand your argurment... I would never dream of asking anyone to cover the cost of an item I purchased from somone else.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> Good arguement but think about this... If I don't like the boat cover that Egret sells and so I have one made for it and Frank screws up the hull. Is he obliged to buy my custom cover from me? It won't fit anything but an Egret afterall. No, he's not. He would be obligated to refund a cover I bought from him.
> 
> If I bought a Rolls trailer and not one of Frank's EZ Loaders, is he obligated to to buy my Rolls trailer? No, he's not even though it fits his hull perfectly.
> 
> The OP bought parts that go any boat not just an Egret hull. Your point about installing the parts may be the key fact in court, I don't know but when I had a GPS go bad that I supplied the instlaller.. there was no way he was warranting or buying it from me even though he installed it and I never expected him to.
> 
> Bottom line.. if you buy parts from a 3rd party to save time and/or money or whatever reason, then you are rolling the dice on your options should things not go well. I guess you can take it to court if you're convinced you're right.
> 
> Would it have been good of Frank to buy the parts? Yes, but for whatever reason OP appears to be the 2nd person in about 15 years we know of to not get get good help from Frank. That is not good but it's hardly indicative of the experience of hundreds if not a few thousands of others.


Well there's a saying that seems to fit here. One aw shit cancels out 1000 atta boys.


----------



## Half Shell

ifsteve said:


> Well there's a saying that seems to fit here. One aw shit cancels out 1000 atta boys.


I have to agree with you there.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> Legally... perhaps, I'll defer to your expereince in this. While I understand your argurment... I would never dream of asking anyone to cover the cost of an item I purchased from somone else.


Even if through their negligence the value of the item you purchased has gone significantly down?


----------



## roto77777

Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
The Captain is full of crap.
It was pretty much as I suspected.

I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.

If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.

And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.

I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
I would have unloaded.

I know some will believe me, some will not.
That is cool. That is social media.

But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and they tell their own story.

I can say this with 100% certainty.
This would NEVER make it to court. 
if it did, it would not go well for the good Captain.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Well he probably should unload and defend himself then because being silent about it isn't helping him in the least


----------



## ifsteve

Well I would love to hear the rest of the story because the pics don't lie.


----------



## roto77777

Sawyer Martin said:


> "rEad1ng iz hArD br0"
> 
> You were so excited to express your love for Egret that you changed a crucial part of the story (the boat being delivered) to fit with your new narrative. Might do some reading next time.
> 
> Also, before you jump on me for being a non-believer, I really like Egret boats. A 167 is on my short list for our next rig.


Actually not true......it was picked up in person by the Captain and an acquaintance. 
he may have left that out.


----------



## Sawyer Martin

roto77777 said:


> Actually not true......it was picked up in person by the Captain and an acquaintance.
> he may have left that out.


I stand corrected, I apologize.


----------



## ifsteve

roto77777 said:


> Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
> The Captain is full of crap.
> It was pretty much as I suspected.
> 
> I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.
> 
> If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.
> 
> And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.
> 
> I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
> I would have unloaded.
> 
> I know some will believe me, some will not.
> That is cool. That is social media.
> 
> But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and they tell their own story.
> 
> *I can say this with 100% certainty.
> This would NEVER make it to court.*
> if it did, it would not go well for the good Captain.


Are you an attorney?


----------



## SouthernAngler

I retract my prior message until we get confirmation.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

roto77777 said:


> Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
> The Captain is full of crap.
> It was pretty much as I suspected.
> 
> I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.
> 
> If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.
> 
> And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.
> 
> I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
> I would have unloaded.
> 
> I know some will believe me, some will not.
> That is cool. That is social media.
> 
> But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and they tell their own story.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty.
> This would NEVER make it to court.
> if it did, it would not go well for the good Captain.


What does it matter that someone was with him when the boat was picked up? Provide some actual information or proof, rather than vague statements and hyperbole. You have not provided much of anything to believe, just some garbage statements with nothing to back it up. Was the boat delivered as pictured or not?


----------



## Half Shell

Renegade said:


> Dude. Are you getting paid by the word here?
> 
> Think about this: We are not talking boat covers or trailers. We are talking about new, in the box parts that could have been returned for full price had Frank not opened them and installed them in a failed assembly. By virtue of the fact that he did, he becomes liable not only for the failed assembly, but also for the parts that are now USED as a result of his installation. His actions devalued the customers product creating a LOSS. Losses are recoverable in a court of law for faulty workmanship, negligence, or fraud.


Before we hear the other side of the story, if we ever do.. I would like to sincerely ask what the difference is between a trailer and the preponderance of the OP's "loss", namely the motor? Both the motor and the trailer are serial numbered, both are registered in FL, both are now used.

In my example, I used a 3rd party Rolls trailer and you say that's not the same as the motor, impliing he would not have to buy my 3rd party trailer but you think he needs buy the 3rd party motor.

What's the difference? Asking sincerely for your perspective.


----------



## jonterr

Half Shell said:


> Legally... perhaps, I'll defer to your expereince in this. While I understand your argurment... I would never dream of asking anyone to cover the cost of an item I purchased from somone else.


Even if they fd it up?


Half Shell said:


> You got a point Smack?


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> Even if they fd it up?


All this bullshit reminds me of old lady’s in a beauty parlor 🙄
I’d love to know the TRUTH, but , probably never will🙄


----------



## rovster

Half Shell said:


> Legally... perhaps, I'll defer to your expereince in this. While I understand your argurment... I would never dream of asking anyone to cover the cost of an item I purchased from somone else.


If the installer would have dropped the part and damaged it would you then think they might be responsible? Either way the product becomes devalued the second someone lays hands on it. The point is those boxes should never have been opened to install the products on a faulty hull.


----------



## Renegade

Half Shell said:


> Before we hear the other side of the story, if we ever do.. I would like to sincerely ask what the difference is between a trailer and the preponderance of the OP's "loss", namely the motor? Both the motor and the trailer are serial numbered, both are registered in FL, both are now used.
> 
> In my example, I used a 3rd party Rolls trailer and you say that's not the same as the motor, impliing he would not have to buy my 3rd party trailer but you think he needs buy the 3rd party motor.
> 
> What's the difference? Asking sincerely for your perspective.


The trailer is a fine fill in for the motor, but not the rigging components such as the GPS. The trailer, and the motor, cannot be returned to a retailer as new, no matter the circumstances. They are final sale items, as is the cover you mentioned. 

The rigging components can all be returned for full value from a retailer in most all circumstances, if they are new in the box and minimal time has elapsed since purchase. For my part, I was speaking to the rigging components.

On the motor, I did not address it because its use and function is the same whether installed or not. However, if the OP's accusation is true, and the product was damaged either during rigging, or de-rigging, the the installer would also be subject to damages for the cost of repair or the amount of the loss. I did not address this as I believed it was self-explanatory.

Again, I am not here to cast judgement. You and I, and most all commenting, are simply spectators to this debacle. My comments to you were to address an understanding of legal liabilities in matters similar to this. 

I do not know Frank, but I have only ever heard great things about Egret until now. I do not know the circumstances in this beyond what has been posted. The only thing we all know for sure is that Frank failed to mitigate the damages of an upset buyer. That is unfortunate for everyone. 

And with that, I am out. Skiffs are supposed to be fun and this ain't fun.


----------



## roto77777

skinny_fishing said:


> Well he probably should unload and defend himself then because being silent about it isn't helping him in the least


I think he’s doing just fine.
The people who know him, know this is crap.
I leaned everything I wanted to know about the transaction. Pretty much spot on what I guessed in my original post.

He won’t come on here, he has nothing to gain. He would just share personal information about the transaction. The people I know who have dealt with him knows what is behind this original post.
Details were laughable. If someone has a question about his work, they can call him.
If they want to see any of his boats, they are welcome to examine any of his boats at the factory.

If this poster scares them off, that’s social media, by I don’t think we
Should believe everything we read....
Heck, I could be lying like crazy right now....but I’m not.


----------



## roto77777

ifsteve said:


> Well I would love to hear the rest of the story because the pics don't lie.


They may not lie, but how they got there is questionable.
So much I would love to share


----------



## roto77777

Monoman said:


> The 167 has a 41 gallon fuel tank and the 189 has a 56 gallon tank. I think those are pretty big to compared to similarly sized skiffs. The rod lockers are great for road trips, overnight storage in the water or on a lift. Yes this all adds weight but for those of us that like to bring way too much stuff , it's nice LOL


I pole mine in the lagoon, but if I poled more than not, I would have a small skiff. HB, or something similar.

I’m a trolling motor the mangrove snook and reds guy so this is perfect for me.

As far as rod lockers, on a good summer morning, I will hit Jupiter inlet and run offshore and fish 4 TLD 20’combos, and a couple speed jig rods.
When I come back in the inlet, I pull all
my inlet snook gear out of the lockers, and all the offshore combos go inside.

I would love to have the money for a poling skiff, flats boat, and offshore boat, but I could only afford one. So this is what I have. I run 7 miles off Jupiter, fish the lagoon, handle inlets, or any flat 1’ or more.


----------



## Monoman

roto77777 said:


> I pole mine in the lagoon, but if I poled more than not, I would have a small skiff. HB, or something similar.
> 
> I’m a trolling motor the mangrove snook and reds guy so this is perfect for me.
> 
> As far as rod lockers, on a good summer morning, I will hit Jupiter inlet and run offshore and fish 4 TLD 20’combos, and a couple speed jig rods.
> When I come back in the inlet, I pull all
> my inlet snook gear out of the lockers, and all the offshore combos go inside.
> 
> I would love to have the money for a poling skiff, flats boat, and offshore boat, but I could only afford one. So this is what I have. I run 7 miles off Jupiter, fish the lagoon, handle inlets, or any flat 1’ or more.


Like I've said. The SUV of skiffs. It's hard to find any other "do it all" boats.


----------



## ifsteve

Football is kinda sucky so far today so this is entertaining as hell.

As to the builder not coming on here to tell his side of the story. Well if he were to come on here and tell the truth he would have nothing to worry about so not sure what the concern is in that regard.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Half Shell said:


> Before we hear the other side of the story, if we ever do.. I would like to sincerely ask what the difference is between a trailer and the preponderance of the OP's "loss", namely the motor? Both the motor and the trailer are serial numbered, both are registered in FL, both are now used.
> 
> In my example, I used a 3rd party Rolls trailer and you say that's not the same as the motor, impliing he would not have to buy my 3rd party trailer but you think he needs buy the 3rd party motor.
> 
> What's the difference? Asking sincerely for your perspective.


Probably because a trailer doesn't have to be installed, it's completely separate from the hull itself. The motor, rigging, gauges, electronics etc all have to be taken out of their packaging and installed on to the hull, and especially if the packaging has all been tossed it cannot be returned.

A boat builder could easily take back a trailer and use it for another hull, the other stuff not as simple i would think.


----------



## Marshbound88

roto77777 said:


> Wow.....lots of people ready to throw the towel in on Egret. Hmmmmm
> 
> A company with a great reputation,and suddenly they are garbage because of this post.
> Let’s look at some of the things brought up:
> 
> Paid 70k (for his dream boat) including motor, but took it without looking it over? Just like a rental car, if you look it over and sign off, you can’t blame them for damage.
> 
> I have bought a number of boats from that factory. I can’t wait to look them over.
> I can guarantee that if I didn’t examine it at the factory, every time I stopped for gas, I would at least stop to admire it under this bright gas station lights.......nope, drove all the way to SW Florida and never looked over at his 70k dreamboat once?
> 
> I mean, I have either fished in, rode in, bought, and delivered over 20 egrets. I can’t say I found a blem on any of them, less 50 blems.
> 
> Do we simply take his work on not having insurance? On another site, he first says the motor is in his garage, then AFTER the hurricane, he says he had just put the motor at Gasparilla Marine (which collapsed with all the boats).
> 
> Additionally, he says all the talons, trolling motor, and electronics were i. His garage in Englewood, and doesn’t know if they are still there.
> 
> So, he returns a boat and trailer for credit, after posting pictures of dozens of blems, when I can’t recall even seeing any on the new boats I picked up....he then loses his motor to a collapsed marina, and then probably loses all the expensive accessories at his home.
> 
> Basically, every single thing that was pulled off the boat is probably now gone....and he received a refund for the hull.
> 
> I would say that he was the absolute unluckiest boat purchaser of all time.
> 
> He basically has every blem on his boat that I have ever seen.....got a refund for boat and trailer, pulled the motor and all accessories, and then all are most likely lost in 2 separate incidences.
> 
> I will only say it, because on the other site he said accused Frank had no credit with Yamaha.
> 
> I guess if he can throw out that crazy assumption, possibly the good Cap’t has some money issues himself. I mean, getting a refund on the boat and trailer, and then having everything else “destroyed” in the hurricane might get a good percentage of his money back.
> I believe he also states that his friend ran the marina that his motor was just moved to. Was it really moved?
> 
> I think that is as logical a question as posting pictures of 5200 in holes in the hull, impact cracks, and areas that look dull like they were never wet sanded....or maybe sanded later.
> even saying one blem area was “under the decal”....
> Who pulls a decal off the see if there is a blem under it?
> 
> .......and then get a thermal imaging scan of a boat to look for air pockets, and says it is “more like a sponge that a boat”.
> Gelcoat so thin that you could see fiberglass through it?
> These are not tiny blems that do not stand out. These are significant.
> 
> I keep my 189 as pristine as possible, but you give me an hour, and I could make any and all of those marks. I’m not saying he did, but he didn’t examine (and sign off) on his dreamboat at the factory, and didn’t look it over at any point in the 802 mile 12 hour trip home?
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me that if you spent 70k on a boat you had waited so long to get, you wouldn’t give it a good look over at any time on the drive home? Heck, I would have stopped under the beautiful lights at a Buckee’s, ate a brisket sandwich and looked that baby over.
> 
> Also, why did he drive up to pick it up, but after not being able to talk with Frank, he hired a transport to deliver it back....if I had those issues, I would have hauled it back up there myself to have a heart to heart.
> 
> We are heading into heated political campaigns. Would you just automatically believe an ad that said something pretty shocking about someone with a good reputation?
> 
> I’m just saying that we should maybe we should look at this from more than one angle.
> If the spots are legit, the person (or persons) working on Thai boat should absolutely be fired.
> 
> Of everything in his story though, the thing that causes the most doubt for me is that Frank do not offer to make it right.
> I can tell you from experience, I have seen Frank himself drive hundreds of miles to Florida to pick up boats that needed repair from something the owner did, or to add accessories.
> For me personally, he has taken my call on Saturday and Sunday’s when I am on the water to walk me through any issue I have. Mostly my bad wiring after replacing batteries or a charger.
> 
> Also, any one who dared question his post he called #fanboy.
> 
> Heck, I was called a deplorable before, so I guess that fanboy isn’t too bad.
> 
> Just another thought on the subject, and different experiences.
> if someone wants to say after reading his post that they would never consider an Egret, or that they need to rename the company Regret....that is definitely their right.
> 
> As for me, my next boat with be my 9th Egret.
> I like to buy the boat they take to the Miami and West Palm shows, keep it a year or two, and let someone else enjoy it.
> I know if I ever had a problem with one, Frank would make it right, whether my fault or the factory’s.
> If that makes me a fanboy, that’s cool with me.
> I, instead like to think of myself as a satisfied, repeat customer.
> 
> Good night, and tight mullet run lines!


Holy bible


----------



## devrep

roto77777 said:


> I pole mine in the lagoon, but if I poled more than not, I would have a small skiff. HB, or something similar.
> 
> I’m a trolling motor the mangrove snook and reds guy so this is perfect for me.
> 
> As far as rod lockers, on a good summer morning, I will hit Jupiter inlet and run offshore and fish 4 TLD 20’combos, and a couple speed jig rods.
> When I come back in the inlet, I pull all
> my inlet snook gear out of the lockers, and all the offshore combos go inside.
> 
> I would love to have the money for a poling skiff, flats boat, and offshore boat, but I could only afford one. So this is what I have. I run 7 miles off Jupiter, fish the lagoon, handle inlets, or any flat 1’ or more.


but you can afford a new egret every 2 years and have had 9 of them. are you by chance a guide sponsored by egret boats?


----------



## Half Shell

Egret does not have a guide program nor sponsors anyone. You pay the same and anyone else.


----------



## Monoman

ifsteve said:


> Football is kinda sucky so far today so this is entertaining as hell.
> 
> As to the builder not coming on here to tell his side of the story. Well if he were to come on here and tell the truth he would have nothing to worry about so not sure what the concern is in that regard.


I'm not quick to jump on either side like some folks. There is usually at least 3 sides to every story. One side, the other, and the truth usually lies somewhere in between.


----------



## GitFishin

I don't think Frank should buy the parts. He can probably get them cheaper than the OP did. What Frank should do is fast track a new, properly built hull and do the build he already committed to


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

roto77777 said:


> They may not lie, but how they got there is questionable.
> So much I would love to share


You keep feeding the bullshit idea that if only we knew what you knew we would think differently, well put your cards on the table. It is really a put up or shut up situation.

What is the insinuation of how the issues got there? Again, what does this even mean. Are you saying the OP smeared 5200 around the grate? He put voids in the hull? He thinned down the gel coat? He somehow created unfinished areas? What the hell are you talking about?

Instead of just acting like you know something we do not, actually provide some proof. You may have some info, but are doing a piss poor job of making it even remotely believable.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You keep feeding the bullshit idea that if only we knew what you knew we would think differently, well put your cards on the table. It is really a put up or shut up situation.
> 
> What is the insinuation of how the issues got there? Again, what does this even mean. Are you saying the OP smeared 5200 around the grate? He put voids in the hull? He thinned down the gel coat? He somehow created unfinished areas? What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Instead of just acting like you know something we do not, actually provide some proof. You may have some info, but are doing a piss poor job of making it even remotely believable.


Man you and I might get along if you keep this up!


----------



## Featherbrain

roto77777 said:


> So much I would love to share


Nobody stopping you. Piss or get off the pot..


----------



## devrep

he's just creating misdirection to cast doubt on the OP's credibility. I keep going back to his statement that he's bought 9 new egrets, one every 2 years. I would question the intellect of anyone who is that stupid with their money.


----------



## topnative2

Bottom line............the hull should have been replaced.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> ifsteve,
> 
> I concur with your post but there are some nuacnes.
> 
> Frank did not sell him his $14K motor, $4,200 GPS, $4,000 in dual Talons, or his $3000 trolling motor. That's $25,000 in parts that the OP may be out because he stored them uninsured and had the bad luck to get hit by a CAT 4 hurricane. Why would Frank buy those parts from the OP?
> 
> Frank did refund the cost of the hull and the trailer which is what he sold him.
> 
> The OP is out rigging cost & unrigging cost. Frank should have stepped-up there
> 
> Frank delivered the boat from NC to FL (at no cost until told differently). The fact the OP decided to ship the boat instead of driving it up there is not on Frank but I agree it would have been a good business decision for Frank to come get it and that is what I would have expected him to do based upon past expereince.


I picked up the boat in NC.


----------



## SilverKing16

ifsteve said:


> Did Egret offer to do a fast track repalcement hull and transfer over all that equipment at their expense? Egret should have bought those parts because the only reason the OP had them in the first place was to have them installed on an Egret. That is why Frank should have bought those parts. Best I can tell is that Egret didn't do a damn thing to make this right. They did the bare ass minimum to keep out of court.
> 
> How anybody could ever buy an Egret now is beyond me.


The only offer was to buy the hull and trailer. The boat had to be delivered back to NC, stripped of everything at my expense.


----------



## SilverKing16

Renegade said:


> I’m a custom home builder by trade. From my experience in Florida, which may or may not translate here, the builder becomes responsible for owner provided materials once the box is open and they are installed.
> 
> If a builder fails to properly install those parts OR installs those parts into a failed assembly, the parts are now the responsibility of the builder.
> 
> Every jury would see it that way as well. EVERY. JURY.
> 
> I’m not casting judgement here, but that’s how the law works and it is why I never let customers provide their own materials.


I wanted for Frank to get the motor and rigging. He said he was waiting over a year in most cases for a motor, gauges etc.


----------



## ifsteve

OP

Since you did pick the boat up why did you accept it in the first place?


----------



## Skiff Junky

roto77777 said:


> I think he’s doing just fine.
> The people who know him, know this is crap.
> I leaned everything I wanted to know about the transaction. Pretty much spot on what I guessed in my original post.
> 
> He won’t come on here, he has nothing to gain. He would just share personal information about the transaction. The people I know who have dealt with him knows what is behind this original post.
> Details were laughable. If someone has a question about his work, they can call him.
> If they want to see any of his boats, they are welcome to examine any of his boats at the factory.
> 
> If this poster scares them off, that’s social media, by I don’t think we
> Should believe everything we read....
> Heck, I could be lying like crazy right now....but I’m not.


I'll vouch for you Robby but WTF, your just stirring the drama pot now. One thing to post your opinion after being an absentee on this site but another to come back after taking with Frank with "I've got a secret". Paul Harvey had a get career with giving us "the rest of the story". You don't have to tell me Frank won't defend himself but if you are not going to disclose information from the other side of the story why not just leave it be? And anyody who knows you or knows of you will also know you are the leader of the Egret Fan Club


----------



## SilverKing16

ifsteve said:


> OP
> 
> Since you did pick the boat up why did you accept it in the first place?


The plan was to drive up to NC and stay an extra day or two. Run the boat up there then if there were any issues return it to Egret to be addressed then seen another two days going home. Unfortunately it was raining when we got there and forecast to rain the next two days. I talked to the guy I met on the Facebook Egret group who took me for a test ride in his boat the night before told him about the weather. He said, "Frank would never let a boat that wasn't perfect leave the factory." In fact on the way home we had to stop early in SC because of severe weather alerts on the interstate. With all of the semi's and how bad I95 is I didn't want to risk trailering the new boat. When we got to Egret at 9:30 am it was just starting drizzling. Frank knew of our plans to run the boat and asked why we weren't heading to the river with a laugh. He was there only one employee and the shop lights were off. Only the sky lights. No one working at all. I hooked up the boat, paid the final $12k, removed the cushions and GPS and left. That was my biggest mistake in all of this. I should never have trusted them. I should have brought a flashlight and gone over the whole boat. However hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Charles Hadley

How many hulls do you think would be made and thermal images taken before you got a hull with no voids or defects?
Highly doubt a perfect hull exits on this planet
For my own knowledge I would like to see the images and explanation of how to identify these voids
Can you pm me those please


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Charles Hadley said:


> How many hulls do you think would be made and thermal images taken before you got a hull with no voids or defects?
> Highly doubt a perfect hull exits on this planet
> For my own knowledge I would like to see the images and explanation of how to identify these voids
> Can you pm me those please


Did he ever say that zero voids or defects was the acceptance criteria? The marine surveyor failed the boat and said it was not seaworthy, can not speak for the OP, but my belief is that he expected a boat that would at least pass a survey as being seaworthy. Would you buy a boat that failed a survey?


----------



## skinny_fishing

Charles Hadley said:


> Highly doubt a perfect hull exits on this planet


Maybe not perfect, but there's a big difference between not perfect and swiss cheese. I'm sure there's a margin for error on an acceptable amount of voids.

The OP hired (I'm assuming) a professional surveyor, so I would tend to take his advice on what's acceptable and what isn't.


----------



## Half Shell

skinny_fishing said:


> Maybe not perfect, but there's a big difference between not perfect and swiss cheese. I'm sure there's a margin for error on an acceptable amount of voids.
> 
> The OP hired (I'm assuming) a professional surveyor, so I would tend to take his advice on what's acceptable and what isn't.


and a sample size of 0.1% of hulls sold does not constitue a trend.


----------



## rovster

Charles Hadley said:


> How many hulls do you think would be made and thermal images taken before you got a hull with no voids or defects?
> Highly doubt a perfect hull exits on this planet
> For my own knowledge I would like to see the images and explanation of how to identify these voids
> Can you pm me those please


Don’t think anyone can expect perfection and perfection is a bit of a tall order. In my field there’s something called the “standard of care” which loosely translates to “clinically acceptable” and it’s used as a benchmark to which everything is compared. Me, I personally strive to be way above the “standard of care” and to me it’s set way too low but we do need to agree on what is “acceptable” and what is not. This boat is so far below the “standard” it’s disgusting.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell since you wont' post the things you have heard (and perhaps they were told to you in confidence and I get that) how about answering this one question. Yes or no will suffice.

Does Egret believe that the hull was acceptable when it left their facility?


----------



## Charles Hadley

Without thermal imaging did frank know there were voids or does he have all his hulls surveyed before they leave his facility? Does any skiff manufacture do that and then scrap the hulls? Maybe an actual owner of a boat manufacturing company could chime in and answer this
Just curious


----------



## Charles Hadley

And I don’t expect perfection 
Just hearing “free of voids” being tossed around here


----------



## ifsteve

Charles Hadley said:


> And I don’t expect perfection
> Just hearing “free of voids” being tossed around here


Dude you keep saying that and nobody is talking about perfection. They are talking about sea worthy hulls.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Charles Hadley said:


> Without thermal imaging did frank know there were voids or does he have all his hulls surveyed before they leave his facility? Does any skiff manufacture do that and then scrap the hulls? Maybe an actual owner of a boat manufacturing company could chime in and answer this
> Just curious


Just curious, once Frank found out about the issues, why did he not address them? Just curious, why did it take a lawyer to get Frank to even respond to the OP?

If Frank did not know about the voids, ok, but once he found out it seems like he did not want to ‘fix’ the issue. Also, there were a ton of other issues that were clearly visible, how do you even come close to thinking that those issues are acceptable?

Just curious, where are you going with this?


----------



## skinny_fishing

Well to be fair we would have to randomly test every hull from every boat builder out there for voids, and honestly I wouldn't be surprised if some hulls were close to perfect because there are builders out there that care about QC. Maybe it would be smart for every builder to thermal image all their finished hulls, that way it would keep the workers on their toes to get shit right. You screw up a hull you're written up or fired, pretty simple really. When QC is lacking and no one really gives a shit that's when things like this happen.


----------



## Half Shell

ifsteve said:


> Half Shell since you wont' post the things you have heard (and perhaps they were told to you in confidence and I get that) how about answering this one question. Yes or no will suffice.
> 
> Does Egret believe that the hull was acceptable when it left their facility?


I believe you're confusing me with Roto7777. I'm not privy to inside information. 

I'm also not a fanboy, when the day comes I have something to complain about you will hear about it.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Half Shell said:


> and a sample size of 0.1% of hulls sold does not constitue a trend.


And the OP clearly stated to not buy that particular hull and showed the issues. It was others who started the ‘trend’ statements and statements on how this could affect other Egret owners.

Not saying it is not a real concern, but the OP also has an interest in others knowing about his experience so they do not have to go thru what he did.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Yes lots of stuff wrong
Yes frank didn’t handle things
No there is not a perfect skiff
Steve read where I am questioning if thermal is standard operating procedure for a manufacturer to determine if it is sea worthy how do they know if those voids are there?
Simple question 
Not defending egret or op
Simple question if anyone in the new skiff manufacturing business is qualified to answer please do


----------



## Charles Hadley

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Just curious, once Frank found out about the issues, why did he not address them? Just curious, why did it take a lawyer to get Frank to even respond to the OP?
> 
> If Frank did not know about the voids, ok, but once he found out it seems like he did not want to ‘fix’ the issue. Also, there were a ton of other issues that were clearly visible, how do you even come close to thinking that those issues are acceptable?
> 
> Just curious, where are you going with this?


Never stated nor implied his boat was acceptable


----------



## Half Shell

Bonesonthebrain said:


> And the OP clearly stated to not buy that particular hull and showed the issues. It was others who started the ‘trend’ statements and statements on how this could affect other Egret owners.
> 
> Not saying it is not a real concern, but the OP also has an interest in others knowing about his experience so they do not have to go thru what he did.


This is somewhat a true statement. However, if the OP's true objective was "don't buy this paticular hull" with no intent of malice towards the company, he could have left it that. He could have said "hull was retuned - do not buy this one" with the evidence of why not to buy it, and left it at that.

However, and understandably so, his agenda is not just warning others about this one hull. He made a point to relay his experience dealing with Frank and going on and on about his loss of $30K when it's just not the case. That's not a warning to others about this one hull... that's a warning about Egret in general.

Now.. that's his expeirence and he's pissed and rightfully so as far as we know; but let's not put him on a pedatstal that he's just looking out for others and not looking for blood.

Don;t get me wrong... if anyone of us was going thru this... we'd be out for blood too but this is not a sincere public service announcement.


----------



## ifsteve

Half Shell said:


> I believe you're confusing me with Roto7777. I'm not privy to inside information.
> 
> I'm also not a fanboy, when the day comes I have something to complain about you will hear about it.


My bad.

Perhaps Roto will come back and answer.


----------



## SilverKing16

Charles Hadley said:


> How many hulls do you think would be made and thermal images taken before you got a hull with no voids or defects?
> Highly doubt a perfect hull exits on this planet
> For my own knowledge I would like to see the images and explanation of how to identify these voids
> Can you pm me those please


Shoot me an email and I will be happy to send you the full survey. [email protected]


----------



## SilverKing16

skinny_fishing said:


> Well to be fair we would have to randomly test every hull from every boat builder out there for voids, and honestly I wouldn't be surprised if some hulls were close to perfect because there are builders out there that care about QC. Maybe it would be smart for every builder to thermal image all their finished hulls, that way it would keep the workers on their toes to get shit right. You screw up a hull you're written up or fired, pretty simple really. When QC is lacking and no one really gives a shit that's when things like this happen.


Every boat will have a small one or two. 60% of the hull is not acceptable. Delamination will occur over time.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> This is somewhat a true statement. However, if the OP's true objective was "don't buy this paticular hull" with no intent of malice towards the company, he could have left it that. He could have said "hull was retuned - do not buy this one" with the evidence of why not to buy it, and left it at that.
> 
> However, and understandably so, his agenda is not just warning others about this one hull. He made a point to relay his experience dealing with Frank and going on and on about his loss of $30K when it's just not the case. That's not a warning to others about this one hull... that's a warning about Egret in general.
> 
> Now.. that's his expeirence and he's pissed and rightfully so as far as we know; but let's not put him on a pedatstal that he's just looking out for others and not looking for blood.
> 
> Don;t get me wrong... if anyone of us was going thru this... we'd be out for blood too but this is not a sincere public service announcement.


You are the reason I keep going on and on.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Thank you


----------



## SilverKing16

Charles Hadley said:


> Without thermal imaging did frank know there were voids or does he have all his hulls surveyed before they leave his facility? Does any skiff manufacture do that and then scrap the hulls? Maybe an actual owner of a boat manufacturing company could chime in and answer this
> Just curious


There are a bunch you can see with your eyes. Here's one by the keel. Already cracked. Plus you can clearly see where someone tried to fix it. Plus keep in mind this is the finish on a brand new zero hour boat.


----------



## jonny

DM me your address and number I will check on your house for you. My shop off Winchester got it pretty hard but stayed partially in tack. 



SilverKing16 said:


> Ok now I am out the motor completely. Total loss I am sure. Now I know there will be pushback but the motor was stored here at Gasparilla Marina where my mechanic for 25 years is the service manager. The building it was stored in is completely gone. I am sure the motor will be a total loss. In the second photo a screenshot of a video, kinda blurry is where the building it was stored in is completely gone. I know that would not really be Frank or Egret boats responsibility but if the hull was solid it would be with me right now in the Keys where I am at working for two months. I live in Englewood right where Hurricane Ian made landfall. I am waiting on people to get cell service to find out if my house is still there. These photos I got off of Facebook.
> View attachment 218660
> View attachment 218661


----------



## skinny_fishing

SilverKing16 said:


> Every boat will have a small one or two. * 60% of the hull* is not acceptable. Delamination will occur over time.


Yikes. How is that even possible is what I'd like to know, if the hulls are vacuum infused (are they?) that would mean whoever is doing it is clueless and/or or rushing the process to get the hulls out the door. Back before I got the skiff i have now I was interested in the Nano 13, and the owner/builder talked to me for quite awhile about the skiff and the building process and how vacuum infusion is tricky and the most important part of the build. You can't afford to take a nap or cut any corners during that process.


----------



## JC Designs

jonny said:


> DM me your address and number I will check on your house for you. My shop off Winchester got it pretty hard but stayed partially in tack.


Best damn reply on this entire thread!💪🏻👏🏻🤙🏻


----------



## JC Designs

skinny_fishing said:


> Yikes. How is that even possible is what I'd like to know, if the hulls are vacuum infused (are they?) that would mean whoever is doing it is clueless and/or or rushing the process to get the hulls out the door. Back before I got the skiff i have now I was interested in the Nano 13, and the owner/builder talked to me for quite awhile about the skiff and the building process and how vacuum infusion is tricky and the most important part of the build. You can't afford to take a nap or cut any corners during that process.


Gotta throttle back the resin flow sometimes or it moves through the flow media too fast not allowing a complete wetout/infusion of the fiber loading. I’m guessing this may have been the case in this build given the amount of voids & their size.


----------



## SilverKing16

jonny said:


> DM me your address and number I will check on your house for you. My shop off Winchester got it pretty hard but stayed partially in tack.


Thanks man. We shot up there yesterday. I took some exterior damage but faired better than most.


----------



## Charles Hadley

SilverKing16 said:


> There are a bunch you can see with your eyes. Here's one by the keel. Already cracked. Plus you can clearly see where someone tried to fix it. Plus keep in mind this is the finish on a brand new zero hour boat.
> View attachment 218852


Yes these are the obvious ones
And I am with you guys this boat was shit
I think some people are mistaking my curiosity in the unseen by the eye defects for being just a dick
I am venturing into something new and thermal seems to be a terrific quality control regiment .


----------



## jonny

roto77777 said:


> Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
> The Captain is full of crap.
> It was pretty much as I suspected.
> 
> I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.
> 
> If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.
> 
> And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.
> 
> I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
> I would have unloaded.
> 
> I know some will believe me, some will not.
> That is cool. That is social media.
> 
> But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and they tell their own story.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty.
> This would NEVER make it to court.
> if it did, it would not go well for the good Captain.


Pictures are worth a thousand words. And worth a whole lot more than no words.
Put up or shut up
There’s no denying the piss poor quality. And is 100 not the fault of the customer. I don’t see how any of this can be defended. I rebuild and repair boats every day. I know shit work when I see it. Because I see it every day. You ain’t blowing smoke up my ass👎


----------



## jonny

roto77777 said:


> Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
> The Captain is full of crap.
> It was pretty much as I suspected.
> 
> I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.
> 
> If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.
> 
> And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.
> 
> I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
> I would have unloaded.
> 
> I know some will believe me, some will not.
> That is cool. That is social media.
> 
> But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and
> 
> 
> Skiff Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vouch for you Robby but WTF, your just stirring the drama pot now. One thing to post your option after being an absentee on this site but another to come back after taking with Frank with "I've got a secret". Paul Harvey had a get career with giving us "the rest of the story". You don't have to tell me Frank won't defend himself but if you are not going to disclose information from the other side of the story why not just leave it be? And anyody who knows you or knows of you will also know you are the leader of the Egret Fan Club
> 
> 
> 
> Man you’re really showing your age with the Paul Harvey quotes. What really sux is I’m old enough to get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ifsteve

roto77777 said:


> Well, for the last hour I just got the other side of the story.
> The Captain is full of crap.
> It was pretty much as I suspected.
> 
> I know most of you guys don’t know me, and not that it matters, but I think Jan would say I am an honest guy.
> 
> If I was to disclose everything I was just told, it would be rather embarrassing for the Captain.
> 
> And yes, he did pick the finished boat up in person. He, (and the lady with him) fully examined the boat, and took lots of pictures.
> 
> I wil say this.... Frank is a better man than me.
> I would have unloaded.
> 
> I know some will believe me, some will not.
> That is cool. That is social media.
> 
> But, the details of the story posted did not add up, and they tell their own story.
> 
> I can say this with 100% certainty.
> This would NEVER make it to court.
> if it did, it would not go well for the good Captain.


So I get your reluctance to tell the rest of the story if it was told to you in condfience.

So just answer one simple question yes or no.

Does the builder believe that when this boat left his shop that it was an acceptable ship?


----------



## skinny_fishing

ifsteve said:


> Does the builder believe that when this boat left his shop that it was an acceptable ship?


Does he care should be the question, because it doesn't seem like he does considering his response (or lack of) to the OP

You shouldn't have to lawyer up to get a response, that's unacceptable


----------



## JC Designs

jonny said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words. And worth a whole lot more than no words.
> Put up or shut up
> There’s no denying the piss poor quality. And is 100 not the fault of the customer. I don’t see how any of this can be defended. I rebuild and repair boats every day. I know shit work when I see it. Because I see it every day. You ain’t blowing smoke up my ass👎


And we see a lot of it! Even from some of the “top tier” builders! Sad but true!


----------



## jonny

As far as the thermal imaging. I think most of you would be surprised by how many bubbles you have been riding around on all these years. Nearly all are a non issue. Only the ones at the surface are a problem. But to have that many in a infusion is kinda missing the point of doing Infusion. I would bet most of the voids are in hand layup layers of the skin coat. Especially if it’s the same guys doing the rest of the work.


----------



## fishnpreacher

To me, you can take away the thermal images. There is enough sub-par finish and damage that renders this hull unacceptable. And whether the OP picked up the boat or it was delivered is a non-issue. Unacceptable is unacceptable.


----------



## SilverKing16

fishnpreacher said:


> To me, you can take away the thermal images. There is enough sub-par finish and damage that renders this hull unacceptable. And whether the OP picked up the boat or it was delivered is a non-issue. Unacceptable is unacceptable.


The video was made just to show Egret Boats/Frank the issues with this boat. I had the $1500 thermal survey done to decide if I wanted to try to fix and keep it. I know it sounds crazy to accept a boat in this condition. Especially a high dollar rig like this. I didn't have too many options at that point.


----------



## fishnpreacher

SilverKing16 said:


> The video was made just to show Egret Boats/Frank the issues with this boat. I had the $1500 thermal survey done to decide if I wanted to try to fix and keep it. I know it sounds crazy to accept a boat in this condition. Especially a high dollar rig like this. I didn't have too many options at that point.


I understand your position fully. For the price you paid, the builder should bend over backwards to make it right. It shouldn't matter who picked up, delivered, or what kind of scans were done. Right is right. Hull is unacceptable.


----------



## bowersmw

jonny said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words. And worth a whole lot more than no words.
> Put up or shut up
> There’s no denying the piss poor quality. And is 100 not the fault of the customer. I don’t see how any of this can be defended. I rebuild and repair boats every day. I know shit work when I see it. Because I see it every day. You ain’t blowing smoke up my ass👎


Indeed. I was treated the same way as the OP on my 2012. So many defects and next to no help. was treated the same as the OP. I had a 2000 189 so I knew what quality the boat should have and based on the fan boys assumed the new ones were similar. So I didn't tear the boat apart and trusted Frank. Boy was I wrong. 

A factory flunkie did pick up the boat to do some gel coat repairs. When returned I said the repairs don't look acceptable but the flunkie said looks good enough to me and drove away. These are the factory certified repairs a month later. 

















Here's the underseat area with some kind of repairs as delivered by Egret. Several of those on the boat. 
















Here's a factory refurb Egret I saw. Had to remove the trim tab trolling motors so repair was needed but check out the quality color match. 










My issues were more with rigging. Check out these gems I uncovered as seemingly everything on the boat started to fail around year 2. That's right both the network cable and trim tabs were butt spliced from new. The fuel line was spliced next to the motor. I think it's a size change from 5/16 to 3/8. The hose clamps naturally chaffed through other rigging like the trim sensor which I had to replace. A whole pile more issues that I should organize and publish.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Wow that's some shit work right there

Unbelievable to me that something as simple as wiring can be so screwed up, it's pure incompetence and/or laziness


----------



## bitesize

Wiring is indicative of craftsmanship/pride of work- if the wiring is shit, walk away!


----------



## jonny

Any factory that uses electrical tape on a boat is subpar. That stuff turns to goo in a matter of days in a hot hatch or console. And I know color matching is hard. Sometimes I struggle over a hour to get it right. But damn that ain’t even close. And don’t get me started on the hard unblended edge. Obviously they need at least one person that gives a shit in that shop. You would think it would be the owner


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bowersmw said:


> Indeed. I was treated the same way as the OP on my 2012. So many defects and next to no help. was treated the same as the OP. I had a 2000 189 so I knew what quality the boat should have and based on the fan boys assumed the new ones were similar. So I didn't tear the boat apart and trusted Frank. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> A factory flunkie did pick up the boat to do some gel coat repairs. When returned I said the repairs don't look acceptable but the flunkie said looks good enough to me and drove away. These are the factory certified repairs a month later.
> View attachment 218860
> 
> View attachment 218859
> 
> 
> Here's the underseat area with some kind of repairs as delivered by Egret. Several of those on the boat.
> View attachment 218862
> View attachment 218863
> 
> 
> Here's a factory refurb Egret I saw. Had to remove the trim tab trolling motors so repair was needed but check out the quality color match.
> 
> View attachment 218864
> 
> 
> My issues were more with rigging. Check out these gems I uncovered as seemingly everything on the boat started to fail around year 2. That's right both the network cable and trim tabs were butt spliced from new. The fuel line was spliced next to the motor. I think it's a size change from 5/16 to 3/8. The hose clamps naturally chaffed through other rigging like the trim sensor which I had to replace. A whole pile more issues that I should organize and publish.
> 
> View attachment 218869
> 
> View attachment 218868
> 
> View attachment 218866
> 
> View attachment 218867


Where’s the hardcore fanboy now? Probably typing up a response riddled with excuses and of biblical proportions explaining how he “knows things” about this boat too and how the owner sabotaged the rigging and gelcoat…


----------



## Madman across the water

If the wiring is shit from the factory, the entire boat needs help.


----------



## 76mako23

Str8-Six said:


> Sounds like some people at Egret are quietly quitting and makes me wonder if pre-Covid skiffs are superior to post-Covid skiffs. I’m mostly kidding but a lot of companies have have been struggling to find and keep quality workers. Workers are switching to Uber that pays an avg of $22/hr and the other new WFH opportunities. I know that’s a big reason why prices are higher but what sucks is it seems like quality is getting worse in some cases.


Kidding or not I agree. I believe we will look back and steer away from post Covid boats and cars for at least a few years. We are in the market for a new vehicle and I won’t touch a 2020-2022


----------



## The Fin

Madman across the water said:


> If the wiring is shit from the factory, the entire boat needs help.


Madman, Cool “handle “! 👍


----------



## devrep

this is also on THT.


----------



## bowersmw

Half Shell said:


> Since Frank took over Egret years ago, they do not advertise or attend boat shows. All boats are sold are by word of mouth which is spread largely thru forums such as this and THT. Thus, I'd venture to guess that the vast majority of Egret owners are atleast semi-active in online forums and aside from Martin's lemon, we know of no other hulls with issues. If this was a systemic or repeated issue that we would hear more of it.
> 
> If you want the Moccasin version it's a NC boat. This is the first hull that we know of with these issues so let's not jump to the conclusion that all NC boats are like this one.


You say we know my boat was a lemon but does the factory know it? All I heard was Frank had decided I had abused the "Ferrari like" fit and finish so he had voided my warranty and I would not get any support. I see no reason why my boat would be different than others. I just happen to actually use my boat.

Egret does like to blame everyone else for issues. When I asked him about why my hull would porpoise he said it was due to the extra large fuel tank I had ordered. I sort of believed him at the time. Then later my trim tab ram broke at year 2 (because Egret had bent the ram during install) so I took the tabs off before repair and amazingly the boat didn't porpoise any more! Talked to Jim Gardiner about that issue and he confirmed he had experienced the same when he test drove a boat that a rigger had installed the tabs too low on. Frank doesn't even know how the hull should perform and tried to BS his way out of it when I asked about the issue. Thank God for Jim Gardiner and his commitment to quality! 

A friend traded in a nearly new 189 for a new 2011 and then heard from the new owner of the 189 that the console had torn free. Egret was fixing it but was blaming the flaw on the fact my friend had removed the console and poorly reattached it. That was another giant pile of BS.

Why would we hear about flaws when most people barely use the boat or trade it in after 2 years and then the factory blames any issues with used boats on abuse by the previous owner? 

The Delusions of Grandeur are pretty thick at that factory.


----------



## Half Shell

I have no way to refute what you're saying and it's your expereince. Though, I do remember a thread from a few years ago where people were giving you hell because you never wash your boat. I believe it was something like once a year or every other year or something like wasn't it? 

Looking at your pics of defects and wiring, it's hard to believe that's what you have but I'm not going to make any accusations. However, between the no washing, the modifications, and all the marks I can see why Frank says you failed to maintain the boat and he wouldn't address cosmetic blemishes if that's the case.

Contrast that with mine which has washed and flushed everytime salty air breathes on it and it looks nearly new after 8 years and there are no blisters, cracks, or blemishes except for the marks I put on it with an egg sinkers. No screws have ripped out, no leaks.. just none of the issues you have reported over the years. I'm not going to say the wiring is MagBay quality but it was more than acceptable and definetly better than MBG.

Anyway.. that's not what I wanted to ask about. I just don't understand why you've held onto that boat. You obviously like the design so why not get rid if it and find one that was built right?


----------



## Sawyer Martin

Half Shell said:


> I have no way to refute what you're saying and it's your expereince. Though, I do remember a thread from a few years ago where people were giving you hell because you never wash your boat. I believe it was something like once a year or every other year or something like wasn't it?
> 
> Looking at your pics of defects and wiring, it's hard to believe that's what you have but I'm not going to make any accusations. However, between the no washing, the modifications, and all the marks I can see why Frank says you failed to maintain the boat and he wouldn't address cosmetic blemishes if that's the case.
> 
> Contrast that with mine which has washed and flushed everytime salty air breathes on it and it looks nearly new after 8 years and there are no blisters, cracks, or blemishes except for the marks I put on it with an egg sinkers. No screws have ripped out, no leaks.. just none of the issues you have reported over the years. I'm not going to say the wiring is MagBay quality but it was more than acceptable and definetly better than MBG.
> 
> Anyway.. that's not what I wanted to ask about. I just don't understand why you've held onto that boat. You obviously like the design so why not get rid if it and find one that was built right?


The fact that you'd be willing to admit that somehow you've, in your head, connected that not washing a boat often in some way correlates with that joke of a factory wiring job/gelcoat match & repairs/etc. in those photos is disgusting.

There's zero excuse for that hack job of a wiring mess & the gelcoat repairs on the transom in that photo. It has nothing to do with how much the boat is washed.


----------



## GitFishin

bowersmw said:


> Indeed. I was treated the same way as the OP on my 2012. So many defects and next to no help. was treated the same as the OP. I had a 2000 189 so I knew what quality the boat should have and based on the fan boys assumed the new ones were similar. So I didn't tear the boat apart and trusted Frank. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> A factory flunkie did pick up the boat to do some gel coat repairs. When returned I said the repairs don't look acceptable but the flunkie said looks good enough to me and drove away. These are the factory certified repairs a month later.
> View attachment 218860
> 
> View attachment 218859
> 
> 
> Here's the underseat area with some kind of repairs as delivered by Egret. Several of those on the boat.
> View attachment 218862
> View attachment 218863
> 
> 
> Here's a factory refurb Egret I saw. Had to remove the trim tab trolling motors so repair was needed but check out the quality color match.
> 
> View attachment 218864
> 
> 
> My issues were more with rigging. Check out these gems I uncovered as seemingly everything on the boat started to fail around year 2. That's right both the network cable and trim tabs were butt spliced from new. The fuel line was spliced next to the motor. I think it's a size change from 5/16 to 3/8. The hose clamps naturally chaffed through other rigging like the trim sensor which I had to replace. A whole pile more issues that I should organize and publish.
> 
> View attachment 218869
> 
> View attachment 218868
> 
> View attachment 218866
> 
> View attachment 218867


I can believe the crappy hoses. And the lousy paint matching. And the hull patches. But that wiring stretches my ability to believe any builder did that.


----------



## Half Shell

Sawyer Martin said:


> The fact that you'd be willing to admit that somehow you've, in your head, connected that not washing a boat often in some way correlates with that joke of a factory wiring job/gelcoat match & repairs/etc. in those photos is disgusting.
> 
> There's zero excuse for that hack job of a wiring mess & the gelcoat repairs on the transom in that photo. It has nothing to do with how much the boat is washed.


I said "address cosmetic blemishes". I did not corrleate wiring with lack of maintnance and washing, and when did I excuse that wiring? I do find it almost unbelievable but what can I do other than take Martin's word that it's the way he got it. At no time did I ever say it was ok.

Btw, that boat with the mismatched gelcoat was not Martin's boat. He said earlier it was someone else's boat and his boat is navy blue, if I'm not mistaken. That's some old faded gelcoat that they didn't even try to match.

The only thing I've said in this thread is:
1. I don't think Frank is responsible for the OP's 3rd party parts
2. OP (and Martin's) experience is not indicative of the brand and are anomalies.

For that, you guys have made up your mind that I'm a fanboy and so quick to look for an opportunity to attack that you're not even bothering to read.


----------



## bowersmw

GitFishin said:


> I can believe the crappy hoses. And the lousy paint matching. And the hull patches. But that wiring stretches my ability to believe any builder did that.


Why don't you ask @Monoman about my story and the truth about how my wiring was done. He was there when I found it.


----------



## bowersmw

Half Shell said:


> I have no way to refute what you're saying and it's your expereince. Though, I do remember a thread from a few years ago where people were giving you hell because you never wash your boat. I believe it was something like once a year or every other year or something like wasn't it?
> 
> Looking at your pics of defects and wiring, it's hard to believe that's what you have but I'm not going to make any accusations. However, between the no washing, the modifications, and all the marks I can see why Frank says you failed to maintain the boat and he wouldn't address cosmetic blemishes if that's the case.
> 
> Contrast that with mine which has washed and flushed everytime salty air breathes on it and it looks nearly new after 8 years and there are no blisters, cracks, or blemishes except for the marks I put on it with an egg sinkers. No screws have ripped out, no leaks.. just none of the issues you have reported over the years. I'm not going to say the wiring is MagBay quality but it was more than acceptable and definetly better than MBG.
> 
> Anyway.. that's not what I wanted to ask about. I just don't understand why you've held onto that boat. You obviously like the design so why not get rid if it and find one that was built right?


What modifications are you talking about? Yet again the factory makes up BS to discredit me instead of admitting there were issues with the boat. Someone on THT accused me of screwing a 2x4 to the deck which is another flat out lie. 

Why would anyone wash a 189? The hatch design is completely useless at keeping water out, the console top leaks, the fuel fill lets water into the gas and the defectively installed cheap deck rod holders put water into the flotation foam. Basically everything inside that boat including fuel and foam gets soaking wet if water gets on the deck. The boats are garage queens that should not be out in the rain and need a careful sponge bath or they sustain permanent damage. 

How do you know what's in your wiring unless you've unwrapped all the electrical tape? Have you replaced the unsafe B grade fuel line and found the splice at the motor with cheap hose clamps yet? I dare you to live stream that gift unwrapping! 

I don't give a flying F about cosmetic issues. I care about the following. Everything with ESP I am awfully sure is an Egret Standard Practice for a 189 from talking to about 7 Egret owners and observing others so all or many of the boats have it just maybe they haven't seen 100 days on the water yet to cause failure. 

1 ESP CK Poling platform top falling off from 1/2" screw attachment (as I told him it would because my 2000 also did but he assured me not) Look at one of the biggest fan boys that has replaced the top with a different design. Why would he do that if his original top hadn't fallen off on a freeway and he could not find it? 

2 ESP Poling platform step breaking off because he uses a cheap bolt on instead of welding it on

3 ESP Console top not caulked so water everywhere inside when I tried to wash it

4 ESP B grade fuel line with splices 

5 ESP Damaged engine wiring from fuel and oil line splices protected with one wrap of electrical tape

6 ESP Cheap deck rod holders that leak water into flotation foam

7 ESP Uncaulked deck rod holders that leak more water into flotation foam

8 ESP Screws used to secure deck rod holders when I asked about that and was told an aluminum plate would be laminated and tapped

9 ESP Saltwater in the defective fuel fill design that damaged the motor and stranded me. I told Frank that I expect it would happen because it happened with my 2000 189 and @Monoman 2009 167 but Frank assured me it never would after his deck redesign. Well it happened because Frank kicked Jim to the curb and made the new deck design Frank's Way. Then I found out he had been building the 2013 boats with a lifting ring the way I wanted mine built but he was too arrogant to tell me he had changed to my way before my predictable disaster. All the boats pre 2013 have that issue but he won't tell any one he has a fix until they call him. Every boat pre 2013 using ethanol fuel and has had saltwater going through the engine because if you don't use non ethanol fuel you won't even know that water is in there. 

10 ESP Trolling motor attached with screws 

11 Network cable butt splices 

12 Trim tab system butt splices 

13 Bent trim tab rams that broke

14 Trim tabs mounted so low the hull porpoises

15 Fresh water bladder chaffed through from, you guessed it, another cheap hose clamp with one wrap of electrical tape to protect it

16 ESP Bennett hydraulic trim tab system rusted out from saltwater through the hatch

17 ESP Fusion radio remote full of water because it wasn't installed per Fusion directions 

18 ESP Cheap TCW 3 oil in my Optimax Pro XS despite Merc service bulletin years before to use Opti oil. Frank's reason for that: Merc hadn't contacted him personally yet so until they did he was going to keep using the cheaper oil. 

19 ESP leaky bilge hatch. Frank R found a much better hatch and posted a how to install video on Florida Sportsman. When he told Frank Asshatari about the hatch Egret's response was after they use the 50 crappy hatches they've already bought on new builds they will switch to the better hatch. 

20 ESP Defective outboard install. The top bolt is put through a curved section of the transom. The transom is 5/32" from the motor at that point which is way out of spec of 1/16". It caused the motor to move around on the transom and gouge out gel coat. It will also lead to the motor breaking free from the boat in an impact much more easily than if bolted to a flat part of the transom as it should be. The old Miami Egrets moved the top bolt to the second hole where the transom is flat like an outboard should be mounted. 

Yes I love the hull and many features. As far as I can tell most of the issues are standard NC Egret build methods so why would I expect any different from another build? I know for sure there's a lot of water in the flotation foam. Even more so if the boat was washed a lot. Furthermore WTF is it my responsibility to keep buying boats until I get a decent one? I paid a lot of money for a semi custom boat of very high calibre and asked relevant questions about how the boat would be built. I was fed BS answers on build methods while Egret built the boat with cheap materials and backyard builder quality rigging.


----------



## SilverKing16

I thought the way the transom was drilled on mine was suspect as well. When my mechanic was unrigging mine he said something about it too.


----------



## bowersmw

Here's a video showing how bad the Egret hatch design is. To be expected when the gutter is removed where the latch is and the slam latch itself is not waterproof. Also a video of the cheap plastic based deck rod holders leaking water into the flotation foam because there's no where else for that water to go. 









Egret Dry Storage Demo







youtube.com













Leaky rod holder







youtube.com


----------



## SilverKing16

76mako23 said:


> Kidding or not I agree. I believe we will look back and steer away from post Covid boats and cars for at least a few years. We are in the market for a new vehicle and I won’t touch a 2020-2022


To get to the Egret factory you have to drive by the Grady White factory. They have a billboard in front that says, "Now hiring all positions. Starting pay $30 an hour." With so many major manufacturers close by I would bet keeping good help would be tough.


----------



## bowersmw

SilverKing16 said:


> I thought the way the transom was drilled on mine was suspect as well. When my mechanic was unrigging mine he said something about it too.


Here's a picture showing how the motor was jumping around and blew out a big chunk of Gelcoat. Egret blamed it on the power pole bracket because again it's always somebody else's fault if there's a problem with your perfect Egret. Real reason is the transom is curved where the top bolt is (motor was raised a hole in this picture) . Either make the transom flat or at least install the bolts in the flat portion and it would be fine.


----------



## SilverKing16

I definitely call BS on the supply chain issues claim by Egret/Frank. I am sure there are certain model motors that are harder to get than others. I am just a fishing guide who cold called the local Yamaha dealer. I had zero issues getting a Yamaha 150 and they claimed they were waiting over a year for them. I am in Islamorada and every 100 feet there is a boat dealership. Not one has a boat there without a motor. Mercury, Yamaha SHO, Suzuki etc. A friend of mine ordered a Hells Bay right when I ordered the Egret. He got his boat in March rigged with a 115 Pro XS. Zero issues. Why would you have close to a million dollars (or more) in boats sitting in your factory collecting dust? I follow several boat builders on social media and they have boats going out the door almost daily. Small custom shops to the big ones.


----------



## SilverKing16

bowersmw said:


> Here's a picture showing how the motor was jumping around and blew out a big chunk of Gelcoat. Egret blamed it on the power pole bracket because again it's always somebody else's fault if there's a problem with your perfect Egret. Real reason is the transom is curved at that location.
> View attachment 218895


I have a pair of those brackets in my garage as well. I was told after I dropped everything off at Egret that they can't be used. Just in time for them to be non returnable. Another $700-$800 wasted.


----------



## bowersmw

SilverKing16 said:


> I have a pair of those brackets in my garage as well. I was told after I dropped everything off at Egret that they can't be used. Just in time for them to be non returnable. Another $700-$800 wasted.


I'm laughing so hard right now but my heart is bleeding for you. They would be perfectly usable if Egret knew how to mount a motor properly. They should really change their business description from boat builder to BS factory because that's what they're actually good at..


----------



## jonny

I’ve never been on a Egret. But those things must have a hell of a good ride to put up with all these short comings. The first time I opened a hatch on one. I couldn’t believe how bad the design was. Almost as shocking as when I saw my first Yellowfin 17 hatch.😬


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

Both the 189 and the 2011 were on my short bucket list of dream boats, before this revealing thread. The only way I'd buy one now is if a builder like Brian Floyd bought the molds from Frank and fixed the deck/hatch gutter issues. This makes me want to call Brian and thank him again for the boat that he and his team built for me. It's that good!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bowersmw said:


> Here's a picture showing how the motor was jumping around and blew out a big chunk of Gelcoat. Egret blamed it on the power pole bracket because again it's always somebody else's fault if there's a problem with your perfect Egret. Real reason is the transom is curved where the top bolt is (motor was raised a hole in this picture) . Either make the transom flat or at least install the bolts in the flat portion and it would be fine.
> View attachment 218895


And there’s no washer behind that engine mount nut.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Half Shell said:


> I have no way to refute what you're saying and it's your expereince. Though, I do remember a thread from a few years ago where people were giving you hell because you never wash your boat. I believe it was something like once a year or every other year or something like wasn't it?
> 
> Looking at your pics of defects and wiring, it's hard to believe that's what you have but I'm not going to make any accusations. However, between the no washing, the modifications, and all the marks I can see why Frank says you failed to maintain the boat and he wouldn't address cosmetic blemishes if that's the case.
> 
> Contrast that with mine which has washed and flushed everytime salty air breathes on it and it looks nearly new after 8 years and there are no blisters, cracks, or blemishes except for the marks I put on it with an egg sinkers. No screws have ripped out, no leaks.. just none of the issues you have reported over the years. I'm not going to say the wiring is MagBay quality but it was more than acceptable and definetly better than MBG.
> 
> Anyway.. that's not what I wanted to ask about. I just don't understand why you've held onto that boat. You obviously like the design so why not get rid if it and find one that was built right?


Instead of bragging about how well you polish your turd maybe you should look at the videos and read these other guy’s lists of issues. They aren’t fabricated. We are discounting your great experiences because your replies sure read like you are trying to blame these owners for issues that are obviously due to an absolute shitty hull design, bad fit and finish and horrible rigging. This is coming from a guy (me) that owns a hull ten Maverick which has it’s share of issues but nothing like the ones I’m seeing here.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> This is somewhat a true statement. However, if the OP's true objective was "don't buy this paticular hull" with no intent of malice towards the company, he could have left it that. He could have said "hull was retuned - do not buy this one" with the evidence of why not to buy it, and left it at that.
> 
> However, and understandably so, his agenda is not just warning others about this one hull. He made a point to relay his experience dealing with Frank and going on and on about his loss of $30K when it's just not the case. That's not a warning to others about this one hull... that's a warning about Egret in general.
> 
> Now.. that's his expeirence and he's pissed and rightfully so as far as we know; but let's not put him on a pedatstal that he's just looking out for others and not looking for blood.
> 
> Don;t get me wrong... if anyone of us was going thru this... we'd be out for blood too but this is not a sincere public service announcement.


Not sincere? How so?


----------



## Str8-Six

bowersmw said:


> Here's a video showing how bad the Egret hatch design is. To be expected when the gutter is removed where the latch is and the slam latch itself is not waterproof. Also a video of the cheap plastic based deck rod holders leaking water into the flotation foam because there's no where else for that water to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egret Dry Storage Demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaky rod holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


We’ll at least you have a decent quality beer funnel now .
That hatch design is terrible.


----------



## Dirty Bird

SilverKing16 said:


> I definitely call BS on the supply chain issues claim by Egret/Frank. I am sure there are certain model motors that are harder to get than others. I am just a fishing guide who cold called the local Yamaha dealer. I had zero issues getting a Yamaha 150 and they claimed they were waiting over a year for them. I am in Islamorada and every 100 feet there is a boat dealership. Not one has a boat there without a motor. Mercury, Yamaha SHO, Suzuki etc. A friend of mine ordered a Hells Bay right when I ordered the Egret. He got his boat in March rigged with a 115 Pro XS. Zero issues. Why would you have close to a million dollars (or more) in boats sitting in your factory collecting dust? I follow several boat builders on social media and they have boats going out the door almost daily. Small custom shops to the big ones.


Smaller HP are much easier to come by. Those Mocassins are most likely waiting 225 mercs. Wait for that motor is over a year. I tried getting a 300 Proxs and was told 60 months. I can get a 115 Pro xs in stock right now. Repowering my skiff with one.


----------



## SilverKing16

Dirty Bird said:


> Smaller HP are much easier to come by. Those Mocassins are most likely waiting 225 mercs. Wait for that motor is over a year. I tried getting a 300 Proxs and was told 60 months. I can get a 115 Pro xs in stock right now. Repowering my skiff with one.


Waypoint Marine in Texas puts 300 pro XS on a ton of boats. I follow them on Facebook. I don't know? There are a ton of new ones around here as well. Right down the road at Markey's Marine they are repowering a Lake and Bay with a 225 as we speak. They are a small place in Key Largo. Not a boat dealer.


----------



## JC Designs

Egret Waterfall


Inside Egret Hatch




youtube.com




Apparently QC issues with this one from 2017 too. I know this is the latch but that shouldn’t be leaking like that! OP, sorry for your troubles. Also sorry some of the cucks on here cannot recognize shit when it’s in their faces. Anyone with any sense can see the defects you point out even if we take away the thermal imaging and all the unfinished repairs! The underside shots you shared show piss poor work IMO. I was trying to stay out of this but a few keep defending the builder. There’s no excuse for some of the crap seen in the video though and I’m talking about poor fit up, thin gelcoat, and the air in the laminate between skin and bulk.


----------



## Dirty Bird

SilverKing16 said:


> Waypoint Marine in Texas puts 300 pro XS on a ton of boats. I follow them on Facebook. I don't know? There are a ton of new ones around here as well. Right down the road at Markey's Marine they are repowering a Lake and Bay with a 225 as we speak. They are a small place in Key Largo. Not a boat dealer.


just called them in hopes for a 300 Pro xs and was told 54 weeks. I asked about the 225 and he said they don’t order those.


----------



## Dirty Bird

JC Designs said:


> Egret Waterfall
> 
> 
> Inside Egret Hatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently QC issues with this one from 2017 too. I know this is the latch but that shouldn’t be leaking like that! OP, sorry for your troubles. Also sorry some of the cucks on here cannot recognize shit when it’s in their faces. Anyone with any sense can see the defects you point out even if we take away the thermal imaging and all the unfinished repairs! The underside shots you shared show piss poor work IMO. I was trying to stay out of this but a few keep defending the builder. There’s no excuse for some of the crap seen in the video though and I’m talking about poor fit up, thin gelcoat, and the air in the laminate between skin and bulk.


I believe that is the guy who posted his 2012 189 on here already. Could be wrong. Video is from 2017 not boat.


----------



## JC Designs

Dirty Bird said:


> I believe that is the guy who posted his 2012 189 on here already. Could be wrong. Video is from 2017 not boat.


Could be? Either way, that os a pretty good leak in my humble opinion and the OP’s $70k boat was a total POS without question!


----------



## Dirty Bird

JC Designs said:


> Could be? Either way, that os a pretty good leak in my humble opinion and the OP’s $70k boat was a total POS without question!



Both usernames have “bowers” in it is why I’m guessing same person.


----------



## SilverKing16

Dirty Bird said:


> just called them in hopes for a 300 Pro xs and was told 54 weeks. I asked about the 225 and he said they don’t order those.


ok so the better part of 5 years, I think I would get a Yamaha or Suzuki. You order a new boat and it's 5 years old when it finally gets a motor? How did they get all of the motors in Islamorada? Half of the SeeVee's have 4 of them on them. One has 5. Boats look new to me. What does seem suspect is you joined 6 hours ago and your only posts are on this thread...


----------



## Goose

SilverKing16 said:


> ok so the better part of 5 years, I think I would get a Yamaha or Suzuki. You order a new boat and it's 5 years old when it finally gets a motor? How did they get all of the motors in Islamorada? Half of the SeeVee's have 4 of them on them. One has 5. Boats look new to me. What does seem suspect is you joined 6 hours ago and your only posts are on this thread...


54 weeks is 1 year and 2 weeks. I posted in another thread (maybe this one too) that I talked with Bass Pro here in NC and they told me the same thing. Bass Pro is the largest Mercury dealer in the country. The salesman even called his Merc rep while I stood there because he was curious.


----------



## SilverKing16

Goose said:


> 54 weeks is 1 year and 2 weeks. I posted in another thread (maybe this one too) that I talked with Bass Pro here in NC and they told me the same thing. Bass Pro is the largest Mercury dealer in the country. The salesman even called his Merc rep while I stood there because he was curious.





Goose said:


> 54 weeks is 1 year and 2 weeks. I posted in another thread (maybe this one too) that I talked with Bass Pro here in NC and they told me the same thing. Bass Pro is the largest Mercury dealer in the country. The salesman even called his Merc rep while I stood there because he was curious.


My bad I read it wrong.


----------



## Megalops

I’m not going to read 17 pages but did anyone suggest renaming this thread “Egret regret’?

Did anyone from Egret chime in besides the dude who bought 9?


----------



## Half Shell

Jesus Christ, I'm back at work now so I can't keep up with this. Ya'll have at it, we're not even talking about the OP's situation anymore.

I guess I got lucky... no blemishes, console doesn't leak, hatches don't leak, and I've seen water in my bilge twice. No leaks, crack, blisters, bad fuel lines, electrical, or any problems of any kind in 8 years. Everything works but my stern light because the rubber cover deteriorated and it corroded. That's a $70 fix. I guess I better hang onto this boat and not have him build me another.

Martin... I've been reading your posts for nearly 10 years so I know all about it. Don't need to tell me again. Notice, I've never attacked you or creditability .. only asked why you keep it (several times), which you have never answered to this date.


----------



## Travisc454

Come on guys, cut Frank some slack.
How was he supposed to know that the laborers he picked up at Home Depot couldn't build boats?


----------



## TravHale

Wow, 17 pages! 

What I gather: 

1. This boat is garbage 
2. The way Egret/Frank handled the situation is garbage
3. Someone claims to know stuff but won't say what they know but also wants you to believe/trust them that the other side of the story somehow excuses this garbage boat - that is garbage. 
4. Some people will defend garbage - garbage 
5. Buyer made "mistake" of trusting a seemingly reputable builder to produce a satisfactory product and did not inspect boat before driving home - trust proved to be garbage. 
6. The buyer is somehow responsible for this garbage build - obviously garbage. 

Overall garbage.


----------



## SilverKing16

TravHale said:


> Wow, 17 pages!
> 
> What I gather:
> 
> 1. This boat is garbage
> 2. The way Egret/Frank handled the situation is garbage
> 3. Someone claims to know stuff but won't say what they know but also wants you to believe/trust them that the other side of the story somehow excuses this garbage boat - that is garbage.
> 4. Some people will defend garbage - garbage
> 5. Buyer made "mistake" of trusting a seemingly reputable builder to produce a satisfactory product and did not inspect boat before driving home - trust proved to be garbage.
> 6. The buyer is somehow responsible for this garbage build - obviously garbage.
> 
> Overall garbage.


I can not agree more.


----------



## j_f

TravHale said:


> Wow, 17 pages!
> 
> What I gather:
> 
> 1. This boat is garbage
> 2. The way Egret/Frank handled the situation is garbage
> 3. Someone claims to know stuff but won't say what they know but also wants you to believe/trust them that the other side of the story somehow excuses this garbage boat - that is garbage.
> 4. Some people will defend garbage - garbage
> 5. Buyer made "mistake" of trusting a seemingly reputable builder to produce a satisfactory product and did not inspect boat before driving home - trust proved to be garbage.
> 6. The buyer is somehow responsible for this garbage build - obviously garbage.
> 
> Overall garbage.


That's my synopsis as well. But let's get even more basic for the sake of argument. What could the OP's motive possibly be if he's lying? Let's default to money, the thing that prompts most nefarious behavior. We (and the rest of the internet) are supposed to believe that the OP picked up his dream boat, sabotaged it mercilessly, hired a surveyor to back him up, paid to de-rig it, paid to ship it back.... only to get a fraction of his investment back?

OR

If he wanted to be out from under it in the current market, he could have immediately sold the supposedly flawless, zero- hour boat for more than he paid for it.

We're at page 17 of "follow the money."


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Travisc454 said:


> Come on guys, cut Frank some slack.
> How was he supposed to know that the laborers he picked up at Home Depot couldn't build boats?


This reminds me of the chicken farmer showing the new group around on Napoleon Dynamite…they had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Megalops said:


> I’m not going to read 17 pages but did anyone suggest renaming this thread “Egret regret’?
> 
> Did anyone from Egret chime in besides the dude who bought 9?


----------



## SilverKing16

j_f said:


> That's my synopsis as well. But let's get even more basic for the sake of argument. What could the OP's motive possibly be if he's lying? Let's default to money, the thing that prompts most nefarious behavior. We (and the rest of the internet) are supposed to believe that the OP picked up his dream boat, sabotaged it mercilessly, hired a surveyor to back him up, paid to de-rig it, paid to ship it back.... only to get a fraction of his investment back?
> 
> OR
> 
> If he wanted to be out from under it in the current market, he could have immediately sold the supposedly flawless, zero- hour boat for more than he paid for it.
> 
> We're at page 17 of "follow the money."


Exactly.


----------



## jonny

j_f said:


> That's my synopsis as well. But let's get even more basic for the sake of argument. What could the OP's motive possibly be if he's lying? Let's default to money, the thing that prompts most nefarious behavior. We (and the rest of the internet) are supposed to believe that the OP picked up his dream boat, sabotaged it mercilessly, hired a surveyor to back him up, paid to de-rig it, paid to ship it back.... only to get a fraction of his investment back?
> 
> OR
> 
> If he wanted to be out from under it in the current market, he could have immediately sold the supposedly flawless, zero- hour boat for more than he paid for it.
> 
> We're at page 17 of "follow the money."


You forgot paid a lawyer


----------



## Backcountry 16

bowersmw said:


> Indeed. I was treated the same way as the OP on my 2012. So many defects and next to no help. was treated the same as the OP. I had a 2000 189 so I knew what quality the boat should have and based on the fan boys assumed the new ones were similar. So I didn't tear the boat apart and trusted Frank. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> A factory flunkie did pick up the boat to do some gel coat repairs. When returned I said the repairs don't look acceptable but the flunkie said looks good enough to me and drove away. These are the factory certified repairs a month later.
> View attachment 218860
> 
> View attachment 218859
> 
> 
> Here's the underseat area with some kind of repairs as delivered by Egret. Several of those on the boat.
> View attachment 218862
> View attachment 218863
> 
> 
> Here's a factory refurb Egret I saw. Had to remove the trim tab trolling motors so repair was needed but check out the quality color match.
> 
> View attachment 218864
> 
> 
> My issues were more with rigging. Check out these gems I uncovered as seemingly everything on the boat started to fail around year 2. That's right both the network cable and trim tabs were butt spliced from new. The fuel line was spliced next to the motor. I think it's a size change from 5/16 to 3/8. The hose clamps naturally chaffed through other rigging like the trim sensor which I had to replace. A whole pile more issues that I should organize and publish.
> 
> View attachment 218869
> 
> View attachment 218868
> 
> View attachment 218866
> 
> View attachment 218867


The electrical tape is a nice touch pretty much waterproof


----------



## renagade69

I owned 3 Egrets over the years . I have a Hells Bay now and a 32 World Cat. Frank from Egret always answers his phone and has always been actively involved in the operations. He volunteered his personal home for me to stay at when ever I drove up there. Can't say I had the same experience as the op. I am not going to call Frank either as I know something unusual has happened. 
I helped Martin with his boat at my house and as a mediator for Frank. Martin's issues were legitimate. Frank offered to make it rite but Martin lost trust. Both Frank and Martin are friends of mine.
I am sure the op had issues but I am also sure Egret offered to make it rite. Frank cares about his brand.
Nothing is ever perfect and mistakes happen
I own a pool company for 35 years. Stuff happens. Fix it. I get bad reviews from people that never paid me or had issues caused by other companies touching my job. Just saying. The op could be rite but no way Egret didn't offer to fix it.
.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

renagade69 said:


> I owned 3 Egrets over the years . I have a Hells Bay now and a 32 World Cat. Frank from Egret always answers his phone and has always been actively involved in the operations. He volunteered his personal home for me to stay at when ever I drove up there. Can't say I had the same experience as the op. I am not going to call Frank either as I know something unusual has happened.
> I helped Martin with his boat at my house and as a mediator for Frank. Martin's issues were legitimate. Frank offered to make it rite but Martin lost trust. Both Frank and Martin are friends of mine.
> I am sure the op had issues but I am also sure Egret offered to make it rite. Frank cares about his brand.
> Nothing is ever perfect and mistakes happen. Burning a builder over one issue that no one has posted the other sides story is just not going to pass the smell test. Just saying.


What could the other side of the story possibly be?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Half Shell said:


> I have no way to refute what you're saying and it's your expereince. Though, I do remember a thread from a few years ago where people were giving you hell because you never wash your boat. I believe it was something like once a year or every other year or something like wasn't it?
> 
> Looking at your pics of defects and wiring, it's hard to believe that's what you have but I'm not going to make any accusations. However, between the no washing, the modifications, and all the marks I can see why Frank says you failed to maintain the boat and he wouldn't address cosmetic blemishes if that's the case.
> 
> Contrast that with mine which has washed and flushed everytime salty air breathes on it and it looks nearly new after 8 years and there are no blisters, cracks, or blemishes except for the marks I put on it with an egg sinkers. No screws have ripped out, no leaks.. just none of the issues you have reported over the years. I'm not going to say the wiring is MagBay quality but it was more than acceptable and definetly better than MBG.
> 
> Anyway.. that's not what I wanted to ask about. I just don't understand why you've held onto that boat. You obviously like the design so why not get rid if it and find one that was built right?


Anytime you say better than MBG that's not a positive thing that brand is hot garbage. Carry on with this nonsense sorry OP that you had this headache hope venting helped a little.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

renagade69 said:


> I owned 3 Egrets over the years . I have a Hells Bay now and a 32 World Cat. Frank from Egret always answers his phone and has always been actively involved in the operations. He volunteered his personal home for me to stay at when ever I drove up there. Can't say I had the same experience as the op. I am not going to call Frank either as I know something unusual has happened.
> I helped Martin with his boat at my house and as a mediator for Frank. Martin's issues were legitimate. Frank offered to make it rite but Martin lost trust. Both Frank and Martin are friends of mine.
> I am sure the op had issues but I am also sure Egret offered to make it rite. Frank cares about his brand.
> Nothing is ever perfect and mistakes happen
> I own a pool company for 35 years. Stuff happens. Fix it. I get bad reviews from people that never paid me or had issues caused by other companies touching my job. Just saying. The op could be rite but no way Egret didn't offer to fix it.
> .


So you know for fact that Egret offered to fix it, or are you just throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks? Think I already know the answer.


----------



## renagade69

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What could the other side of the story possibly be?


Don't know it. Maybe Robby will let us know(Roto). I am not calling him on this . I was just pointing out that there is another side and Frank (Egret) backs his product.


----------



## renagade69

Bonesonthebrain said:


> So you know for fact that Egret offered to fix it, or are you just throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks? Think I already know the answer.


I can say that Egret answered the phone and offered to make it rite. They always do. Lol.
I can say you don't know the other side and are throwing shit at the wall.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backcountry 16 said:


> Anytime you say better than MBG that's not a positive thing that brand is hot garbage. Carry on with this nonsense sorry OP that you had this headache hope venting helped a little.


I have a MBG…you are going to hurt my feelers! 
The wiring is definitely a dumpster fire like this thread.


----------



## Charles Hadley

You don’t have feelings


----------



## skinny_fishing

Looks like someone started an account for damage control lol


----------



## ReelBoi

Lol, this thread is out of control. Pics --> proof --> believable argument that this happened to an unlucky buyer (not that every egret out there is trash). Now, sounds like mr. egret just sold roto his 9th boat. Consequentially, he has made some significant accusations against the OP (which really don't make sense on a purely financial level). Until the receipts show up, the "this didn't happen to me, so I KNOW it's not true" is not a believable argument. The fact that a MS burner account might exist is amazing. I'm so glad this thread lived up to my excitement when I saw it posted on day 1...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ReelBoi said:


> Lol, this thread is out of control. Pics --> proof --> believable argument that this happened to an unlucky buyer (not that every egret out there is trash). Now, sounds like mr. egret just sold roto his 9th boat. Consequentially, he has made some significant accusations against the OP (which really don't make sense on a purely financial level). Until the receipts show up, the "this didn't happen to me, so I KNOW it's not true" is not a believable argument. The fact that a MS burner account might exist is amazing. I'm so glad this thread lived up to my excitement when I saw it posted on day 1...


There are dudes on here with several accounts and they work the forum for entertainment. Believe it…


----------



## jonny

I am still in disbelief that people are in disbelief. Obviously he doesn’t build a quality boat in the present maybe in the past. If I had a boat in the works I would be on that thing like white on rice. You better crawl into every hatch and under the console. Then all under the rubrail and bottom. Start making a punch list and check twice.
The proof is in the pudding. And this is some seriously bad tasting pudding. And it’s fresh out the kitchen so be wary.


----------



## skinny_fishing

jonny said:


> If I had a boat in the works I would be on that thing like white on rice. You better crawl into every hatch and under the console. Then all under the rubrail and bottom. Start making a punch list and check twice.


This is why I'm considering Cayo if I decide on a new skiff, they are right around the corner from me and I can keep tabs on the build in person. Show up unannounced and keep them on their toes lol. From the looks of it they build a pretty good skiff.


----------



## Charles Hadley

jonny said:


> I am still in disbelief that people are in disbelief. Obviously he doesn’t build a quality boat in the present maybe in the past. If I had a boat in the works I would be on that thing like white on rice. You better crawl into every hatch and under the console. Then all under the rubrail and bottom. Start making a punch list and check twice.
> The proof is in the pudding. And this is some seriously bad tasting pudding. And it’s fresh out the kitchen so be wary.


Get that mf’r thermaled too


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

skinny_fishing said:


> From the looks of it they build a pretty good skiff.


I agree, and like the 180 hull design.


----------



## devrep

somewhere in this mess I read that the owner of egret boats water tested the OP's skiff and pronounced it perfect. if true the guy needs glasses as bad as his shop foreman does.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

devrep said:


> somewhere in this mess I read that the owner of egret boats water tested the OP's skiff and pronounced it perfect. if true the guy needs glasses as bad as his shop foreman does.


----------



## Monoman

bowersmw said:


> 9 ESP Saltwater in the defective fuel fill design that damaged the motor and stranded me. I told Frank that I expect it would happen because it happened with my 2000 189 and @Monoman 2009 167 but Frank assured me it never would after his deck redesign. Well it happened because Frank kicked Jim to the curb and made the new deck design Frank's Way. Then I found out he had been building the 2013 boats with a lifting ring the way I wanted mine built but he was too arrogant to tell me he had changed to my way before my predictable disaster. All the boats pre 2013 have that issue but he won't tell any one he has a fix until they call him. Every boat pre 2013 using ethanol fuel and has had saltwater going through the engine because if you don't use non ethanol fuel you won't even know that water is in there.


Wow, I was busy dealing with family evacuating post Ian and this thread has blown up.

I've had my 167 since I bought it new in 2009. I had some initial minor issues which Frank resolved. He has always been kind and courteous with me. I am sure my experience with Frank was instrumental in Martin deciding to trade in his Miami built 189 for a NC built 189. 

I too have issues with water in my fuel. The vented fuel cap is the root of the issue. To minimize the chances of water getting into the fuel I d the following.

Installed the fuel fill lifting ring
Stopped using fuel with ethanol
Make sure I avoid directly spraying water around the fuel fill with any significant pressure. 

Taking waves/wakes over the bow still cause me concern and I check the fuel filter bowl at least once per trip I really wish Frank would use a sealed fuel fill cap and install a proper vent like other boat makers. 

Like @renegade69, I helped Martin work through the various issues he discovered on his boat. His issues were legitimate and should not have happened. After letting them fix some gelcoat voids, he did not trust they would be fixed correctly. At one point, I had a conversation with Frank to see if I could help facilitate a resolution but that went nowhere. 

I know Martin kept his boat because he appreciates the unique features of the Egret design (ride, storage, self-bailing). He made his choice and he has done a lot of work to his boat to address the issues. 

To this day, that whole situation is a great disappointment to me. I feel for the OP and I hope he finds a boat that makes him happy.


----------



## GitFishin

bowersmw said:


> Why don't you ask @Monoman about my story and the truth about how my wiring was done. He was there when I found it.


Not calling your credibility into question. Just saying I can't believe they'd let that out. I wouldn't expect to see electrical tape anywhere except for an emergency repair.


----------



## bowersmw

GitFishin said:


> Not calling your credibility into question. Just saying I can't believe they'd let that out. I wouldn't expect to see electrical tape anywhere except for an emergency repair.


Thank you then for the credibility trust. Electrical tape was used extensively in the rigging to hide the wiring methods and as unsuccessful chafe protection. Here it was used between the fresh water bladder and hose clamps but didn't protect for long.


----------



## SilverKing16

renagade69 said:


> I owned 3 Egrets over the years . I have a Hells Bay now and a 32 World Cat. Frank from Egret always answers his phone and has always been actively involved in the operations. He volunteered his personal home for me to stay at when ever I drove up there. Can't say I had the same experience as the op. I am not going to call Frank either as I know something unusual has happened.
> I helped Martin with his boat at my house and as a mediator for Frank. Martin's issues were legitimate. Frank offered to make it rite but Martin lost trust. Both Frank and Martin are friends of mine.
> I am sure the op had issues but I am also sure Egret offered to make it rite. Frank cares about his brand.
> Nothing is ever perfect and mistakes happen
> I own a pool company for 35 years. Stuff happens. Fix it. I get bad reviews from people that never paid me or had issues caused by other companies touching my job. Just saying. The op could be rite but no way Egret didn't offer to fix it.
> .


The only offer was to buy the hull back. No offer to make it right. Otherwise I would have an Egret.


----------



## SilverKing16

renagade69 said:


> I can say that Egret answered the phone and offered to make it rite. They always do. Lol.
> I can say you don't know the other side and are throwing shit at the wall.


I had to hire a lawyer to get in contact with Frank. He ignored my calls after I sent the video clips.


----------



## Psycho_Killer

Silverking

What is the status of your motor?

Where is it? Did it get destroyed in the storm?
Was it titled and insured?


----------



## finbully

renagade69 said:


> I can say that Egret answered the phone and offered to make it rite. They always do. Lol.
> I can say you don't know the other side and are throwing shit at the wall.


Dude it's right not rite. Just saying since you use the word so often. Use rite if you're praying Frank is right.


----------



## TravHale

finbully said:


> Dude it's right not rite. Just saying since you use the word so often. Use rite if you're praying Frank is right.


Nothing ceremonious about this. This is a rise and fall story.. 

The thread should be renamed, "_The Plight of Egret_."


----------



## Skifftyz

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 218919


----------



## Maverick MA

So, here's an interesting exercise. Look at this threads views and compare it to other active threads. 17K views as of this post. That dwarfs most other threads. 

I don't know Silver King. I don't know Frank. Hell, I don't know any of you. However, Egret has been a brand I've strongly considered. On one hand I have some pretty damning video evidence of issues that would reasonably erode the confidence of the brands quality. And Egret has enjoyed a reputation of being a high quality brand for a long time.

On the other hand, we have absolutely no evidence to refute the OPs claims and video evidence. I understand that Frank may not want to wade into the fray, but a simple "Hey guys, can't and won't get into it, but there's more here than you are being told" might help. Or, if the posters who claim to have spoken to Frank truly have that evidence, then Frank might give them the green light to provide a believable counter point.

My point here is that with 17K views in a matter of a week or so on a site that is probably frequented by your target customer base, I'm not sure that leaving these claims unanswered is more prudent than addressing them. Personally, and no offense to Silver King, but I hope the claims turn out to be completely bogus and that Egret did everything right or at least reasonably. At this point, though, I'm having a really hard time figuring out how that could be the case.


----------



## ifsteve

Maverick MA said:


> So, here's an interesting exercise. Look at this threads views and compare it to other active threads. 17K views as of this post. That dwarfs most other threads.
> 
> I don't know Silver King. I don't know Frank. Hell, I don't know any of you. However, Egret has been a brand I've strongly considered. On one hand I have some pretty damning video evidence of issues that would reasonably erode the confidence of the brands quality. And Egret has enjoyed a reputation of being a high quality brand for a long time.
> 
> On the other hand, we have absolutely no evidence to refute the OPs claims and video evidence. I understand that Frank may not want to wade into the fray, but a simple "Hey guys, can't and won't get into it, but there's more here than you are being told" might help. Or, if the posters who claim to have spoken to Frank truly have that evidence, then Frank might give them the green light to provide a believable counter point.
> 
> My point here is that with 17K views in a matter of a week or so on a site that is probably frequented by your target customer base, I'm not sure that leaving these claims unanswered is more prudent than addressing them. Personally, and no offense to Silver King, but I hope the claims turn out to be completely bogus and that Egret did everything right or at least reasonably. At this point, though, I'm having a really hard time figuring out how that could be the case.


The only reason that Egret doesn't come on here to tell thier side is that its not a good story. If they told the truth and showed a solid rebuttal then they would have nothing to fear lawsuit wise. There are ways to lay out your story without slandering the OP. The fact that the ONLY semi rebuttal was from one poster who said blah blah blah but refused to tell us what blah blah blah really was


----------



## csnaspuck

I have an interesting thought. What if this post was about HB, EC, BT or Salt Marsh (since these are the brands most of us own)? Would it still have 18 pages and 17k reads? More or Less?


----------



## ifsteve

csnaspuck said:


> I have an interesting thought. What if this post was about HB, EC, BT or Salt Marsh (since these are the brands most of us own)? Would it still have 18 pages and 17k reads? More or Less?


Sure. There's nothing like a good brand bashing thread. But I am also pretty certain that those brands wouldn't have ever let a hull like that out of their shop in the first place.


----------



## j_f

csnaspuck said:


> I have an interesting thought. What if this post was about HB, EC, BT or Salt Marsh (since these are the brands most of us own)? Would it still have 18 pages and 17k reads? More or Less?


Don't forget about the monthly "GeEno0s' dO oR d0Nt SuCKK" threads: guaranteed to rack up page views for unnecessary dickswinging (and after which we're all slightly less intelligent).


----------



## bowersmw

Here's some tidbits from Facebook. Anybody know Blake Matherly personally? 










Misty was working for Egret before and after that date so she knows the inside scoop.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Maverick MA said:


> I understand that Frank may not want to wade into the fray, but a simple "Hey guys, can't and won't get into it, but there's more here than you are being told" might help. Or, if the posters who claim to have spoken to Frank truly have that evidence, then Frank might give them the green light to provide a believable counter point.


Or you know, maybe Frank getting off his high horse, eating some humble pie saying he screwed up and that he's sorry but that will never happen. I know business owners (and some very rich ones) that are EXACTLY like him. They would rather see their business fall apart then ever admit they did anything wrong and/or apologize to make any effort to make things right cuz they are full of pride and shit. Literally the definition of cutting your nose off to spite your face, they will never give in and take their stupid pride (and business) to the grave.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

csnaspuck said:


> I have an interesting thought. What if this post was about HB, EC, BT or Salt Marsh (since these are the brands most of us own)? Would it still have 18 pages and 17k reads? More or Less?


Absolutely…I think that record has already been documented and surpassed on many occasions. We could probably get 25 pages bashing MBG and U would participate and I own one…


----------



## Mako 181

Yea but how old is your maverick.


----------



## The Fin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We really don’t need any selfies smack!


----------



## Golden Grunt

The Fin said:


> We really don’t need any selfies smack!


Bought a hells bay in 04. No transom cracks , all hardware still functioning 100% still love it. Sad to read all this on egret. Usually you always get what you don’t pay for but $70,000. proves the exception.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mako 181 said:


> Yea but how old is your maverick.


Hull ten built almost 23 years ago


----------



## Backcountry 16

Somewhere Kevin's sitting back eating Popcorn and chuckling.


----------



## SilverKing16

Psycho_Killer said:


> Silverking
> 
> What is the status of your motor?
> 
> Where is it? Did it get destroyed in the storm?
> Was it titled and insured?


Just heard last night. It made it. Beat to shit I heard but it made it through. I can't believe it because from the photos of Gasparilla Marina that I saw the building it was stored in was gone completely.


----------



## Maverick MA

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hull ten built almost 23 years ago


Smack - which Maverick do you have?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Maverick MA said:


> Smack - which Maverick do you have?


He's from Texas he has a tunnel hull. Macs my buddy I look past his poor choices for skiffs lol. I dint particularly care for Mavericks my self.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

csnaspuck said:


> I have an interesting thought. What if this post was about HB, EC, BT or Salt Marsh (since these are the brands most of us own)? Would it still have 18 pages and 17k reads? More or Less?


Maybe yes, but who knows. I tend to believe the Management at HB, EC, BT, Ankona, Maverick, etc. would handle this type of situation better, and step up before a thread like this goes nuclear. I've seen similar threads bashing a product on other forums and someone from Senior Management at the company jumps into the fire and puts it out quickly. They either shared their side of the story the way it went down from their perspective - or they knew nothing about it, but wanted to start the process of making it right.
This thread went way longer than it should have, and still no attempt from Frank at Egret to step up and explain.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Maverick MA said:


> Smack - which Maverick do you have?


HPXT with the original Yamaha 70TLRZ. Jimmy also hates grey outboards but if he ever comes to Tejas he will be fishing on mine unless I sell it before then…I sure hope I can get enough posts to make a classified ad if I do…


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> HPXT with the original Yamaha 70TLRZ. Jimmy also hates grey outboards but if he ever comes to Tejas he will be fishing on mine unless I sell it before then…I sure hope I can get enough posts to make a classified ad if I do…


Only 19 more to go


----------



## bowersmw

Backcountry 16 said:


> Somewhere Kevin's sitting back eating Popcorn and chuckling.


He'll be serving Roasted Egret on the Halfshell for Thanksgiving..


----------



## rovster

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Maybe yes, but who knows. I tend to believe the Management at HB, EC, BT, Ankona, Maverick, etc. would handle this type of situation better, and step up before a thread like this goes nuclear. I've seen similar threads bashing a product on other forums and someone from Senior Management at the company jumps into the fire and puts it out quickly. They either share their side of the story the way it went down from their perspective - or they knew nothing about it, but wanted to start the process of making it right.
> This thread went way longer than it should have, without Frank at Egret stepping up to be heard.


I can tell you for sure EC would have handled it different. Kevin is the first to get on the phone and get it handled. I guess I’m an EC fanboy now🤣


----------



## Marshbound88

So my old boss had an egret moccasin for about 6 years.. he used it as a charter boat the entire time, but the deck had delamination issues near the console starboard side.. Every time you stood in that spot and lifted your feet it would click and clack. Drove that ocd butt wipe crazy. Thanks frank and egret! Always made me chuckle 🤣


----------



## Madman across the water

There is no doubt in my mind, this boat is junk and nothing was done about it. No more proof is needed for me.


----------



## devrep

SilverKing16 said:


> Just heard last night. It made it. Beat to shit I heard but it made it through. I can't believe it because from the photos of Gasparilla Marina that I saw the building it was stored in was gone completely.


if I were you, I would go pick it up as soon as they let you. after hurricanes with lots of people in and out of damaged buildings things disappear.


----------



## GitFishin

I love the term fanboy. There's hardly anybody on here who's not a fanboy for one thing or another. I will gladly admit, I'm a JL Marine/Power-Pole fanboy. . .they do customer service right! Just to keep all you haters from jumping in my grill I'll relate this to Egret by saying how disappointing it is to hear a brand I hold in high regard would botch this whole affair so badly. I don't expect anybody to never slip up but I expect them to make it right when they do.


----------



## Psycho_Killer

Be


SilverKing16 said:


> Just heard last night. It made it. Beat to shit I heard but it made it through. I can't believe it because from the photos of Gasparilla Marina that I saw the building it was stored in was gone completely.


Cool

do you have the title and do you have it insured?


----------



## rovster

GitFishin said:


> I love the term fanboy. There's hardly anybody on here who's not a fanboy for one thing or another. I will gladly admit, I'm a JL Marine/Power-Pole fanboy. . .they do customer service right! Just to keep all you haters from jumping in my grill I'll relate this to Egret by saying how disappointing it is to hear a brand I hold in high regard would botch this whole affair so badly. I don't expect anybody to never slip up but I expect them to make it right when they do.


Business is so much more than “transactional”. It’s the service and support that creates fanboys as you say. It’s all illustrated in the book “Raving Fans” every business owner should read it. It’s cheesy AF but has a powerful message. If you’re a fanboy it’s because someone did right by you it’s a testament to those companies with stellar reputations because they exist to make sure their customers are taken care of, and people notice that shit.


----------



## csnaspuck

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Maybe yes, but who knows. I tend to believe the Management at HB, EC, BT, Ankona, Maverick, etc. would handle this type of situation better, and step up before a thread like this goes nuclear. I've seen similar threads bashing a product on other forums and someone from Senior Management at the company jumps into the fire and puts it out quickly. They either shared their side of the story the way it went down from their perspective - or they knew nothing about it, but wanted to start the process of making it right.
> This thread went way longer than it should have, and still no attempt from Frank at Egret to step up and explain.


Exactly


----------



## jonny

ifsteve said:


> Sure. There's nothing like a good brand bashing thread. But I am also pretty certain that those brands wouldn't have ever let a hull like that out of their shop in the first place.


Actually one of those brands did let one slip out the door like that to TX. But it was less than half the price at least. There’s a YouTube video 😂


----------



## jonny

Backcountry 16 said:


> He's from Texas he has a tunnel hull. Macs my buddy I look past his poor choices for skiffs lol. I dint particularly care for Mavericks my self.


Don’t let Jimmy hurt your feeling(singular). I too am not a fan of MBG. But I would own a Mirage based skiff like yours. They just built those better than the others. Done/seen way to many stringers and other issues on the Pathfinders and the rest.


----------



## tcov

jonny said:


> Actually one of those brands did let one slip out the door like that to TX. But it was less than half the price at least. There’s a YouTube video 😂


Wasn’t that a cayenne and the dude titled the video “Christmas is ruined” or something? I think I’ve seen that before.


----------



## skinny_fishing

tcov said:


> Wasn’t that a cayenne and the dude titled the video “Christmas is ruined” or something? I think I’ve seen that before.


Yeah saw that one too, that was not a good look either and I had a 1444 on order at the time


----------



## SilverKing16

Psycho_Killer said:


> Be
> 
> Cool
> 
> do you have the title and do you have it insured?


Boat and motors are titled together in FL. No it wasn't insured once it was taken off the Egret a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mjrsierra

Love Egret boats ( owned hull 1 or 2 Moccasin 21) the ride is unmatched imo in that size and class. The owner on the other hand not so much. It’s a shame about your experience and I’m sorry to hear, I mean they do do some good things over there but I’m afraid that the bad may have also caught up idk? It starts with Frank and his smugness (not to bash to much) hopeful they change their approach as I’d hate to see what happened with Dolphin boats happen to them. Great brand’s can’t just make it on name alone.


----------



## Half Shell

Silverking16,

Actually not correct. Outboard motors not titled in FL. Hulls are of course titled as well as trailers with a weight of over 2,000 lbs. You pay sales taxes on the outboard motor but there is no title for it in FL.

That's why many have argured that if FL would go to titling outboards that it may cut down on theft.


----------



## SilverKing16

Half Shell said:


> Silverking16,
> 
> Actually not correct. Outboard motors not titled in FL. Hulls are of course titled as well as trailers with a weight of over 2,000 lbs. You pay sales taxes on the outboard motor but there is no title for it in FL.
> 
> That's why many have argured that if FL would go to titling outboards that it may cut down on theft.


If I ever get divorced I will stay in contact with you so I still have someone letting me know I am wrong on a daily basis.


----------



## Half Shell

SilverKing16 said:


> If I ever get divorced I will stay in contact with you so I still have someone letting me know I am wrong on a daily basis.


No problem, I'm here for you.


----------



## Charles Hadley

We should stick a fork in this one


----------



## Madman across the water

Let's keep it going so everyone can see the quality of this new boat.


----------



## rovster

IBTL🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SilverKing16 said:


> If I ever get divorced I will stay in contact with you so I still have someone letting me know I am wrong on a daily basis.


The best post on this thread…


----------



## Alex Fernandez

We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


----------



## The Fin

Alex Fernandez said:


> We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


Good points! I would be willing to bet that Frank’s backlog won’t be quite as long in the very near future!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Alex Fernandez said:


> We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


Beggars, Dictators, gluttons for abuse? Told you a million times, never exaggerate. I will at least agree with the stupid part.


----------



## The Fin

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Beggars, Dictators, gluttons for abuse? Told you a million times, never exaggerate. I will at least agree with the stupid part.


“Told you a million times, never exaggerate.” Good one!👍


----------



## ifsteve

Alex Fernandez said:


> We, as consumers, are at fault for this. For too long we have been glorifying boat brands and builders. The builders have now become accustomed to this. Most boat builders have forgotten what it’s like to sell boats, instead they sit back and just take orders and act as if they're doing you a favor by selling you a boat. We the consumers throw money at them as if we were bidding for the last new boat and motor ever to be built.. It’s our fault! When did the consumer, the client, the customer become the beggar??? When did the boat manufacturer become the almighty dictator?? Are we just being stupid? This guy did the right thing! He stood up to Egret’s owner and stood his ground. We all know that Egret boats, at one time, were good boats. What’s happened here is that Frank is probably sitting on a backlog of orders two years long and is willing to hire anyone with a heartbeat to work for him. Anything to get the boat out the door and the profits into his bank account. Why does Frank think this is ok? Because we the consumers are gluttons for abuse and were sending the wrong message to the industry.


I understand your point but disagree a bit. A smart business owner knows that this type of approach is very short sighted and death in the long term. Business 101 is to under promise and over deliver. Certainly we consumers have had hand in this with accepting poor workmanship, but only to a point, and clearly this was way beyond that point. I suspect that by now most all the boat builders have gotten wind of this shit storm and are taking extra steps to ensure this doesn't happen to them. Bottom line though is blaming the consumer for this is a bit out there. At then end of the day no builder should accept crappy workmanship like this even if some stupid consumer doesn't say anything. And this situation is a perfect case in point. With all the choices out there why would anybody order an Egret?


----------



## JC Designs

ifsteve said:


> I understand your point but disagree a bit. A smart business owner knows that this type of approach is very short sighted and death in the long term. Business 101 is to under promise and over deliver. Certainly we consumers have had hand in this with accepting poor workmanship, but only to a point, and clearly this was way beyond that point. I suspect that by now most all the boat builders have gotten wind of this shit storm and are taking extra steps to ensure this doesn't happen to them. Bottom line though is blaming the consumer for this is a bit out there. At then end of the day no builder should accept crappy workmanship like this even if some stupid consumer doesn't say anything. And this situation is a perfect case in point. With all the choices out there why would anybody order an Egret?


If you ever saw the shit guys like @jonny @Smackdaddy53 and myself have seen you’d know every damn builder out there has put out more than one shit product! That being said, it’s how it’s handled in such a case. And not directing this at you @ifsteve but when I say every builder, I meant every damn builder! It’s inevitable in a production setting and just because a brand has a loyal following or “fam boy” club doesn’t equate to perfection and end of day the goal is boats out/ money in.


----------



## ifsteve

JC Designs said:


> If you ever saw the shit guys like @jonny @Smackdaddy53 and myself have seen you’d know every damn builder out there has put out more than one shit product! That being said, it’s how it’s handled in such a case. And not directing this at you @ifsteve but when I say every builder, I meant every damn builder! It’s inevitable in a production setting and just because a brand has a loyal following or “fam boy” club doesn’t equate to perfection and end of day the goal is boats out/ money in.


Of course they all will have aw shit products. Doesn't matter if we are talking boats, trucks, fly rods, or shoes. Its a part of life. Like you said the key is who they deal with that aw shit. Do they turn it into lemonade or do they do like this builder did and turn an aw shit product into a business altering mistake.


----------



## bowersmw

Half Shell said:


> Silverking16,
> 
> Actually not correct. Outboard motors not titled in FL. Hulls are of course titled as well as trailers with a weight of over 2,000 lbs. You pay sales taxes on the outboard motor but there is no title for it in FL.
> 
> That's why many have argured that if FL would go to titling outboards that it may cut down on theft.


Are you sure about paying sales tax on a new outboard on a new Egret in FL? When I picked up my Egret I was given two invoices. One for the hull and trailer and another with all the accessories and motor on it. I was told to give only the hull / trailer invoice when registering the boat in FL. I questioned Frank if that was correct as I expected only one invoice for a new boat and he assured me it was correct. Since he was the expert I trusted him. Friends that bought new Egrets were told the same so I would guess nobody has paid sales tax on their new outboard or accessories in FL..


----------



## Half Shell

bowersmw said:


> Are you sure about paying sales tax on a new outboard on a new Egret in FL? When I picked up my Egret I was given two invoices. One for the hull and trailer and another with all the accessories and motor on it. I was told to give only the hull / trailer invoice when registering the boat in FL. I questioned Frank if that was correct as I expected only one invoice for a new boat and he assured me it was correct. Since he was the expert I trusted him. Friends that bought new Egrets were told the same so I would guess nobody has paid sales tax on their new outboard or accessories in FL..


You know, come to think of it... Frank only gave me one invoice but it was itemized. The lady at DMV figured tax which was the hull and trailer only if I remember correctly. I know it was not all the accessories to include rod holders, GPS, etc... none of that was taxed. She must have seen this before.

I believe I remember not paying taxes on the motor now that you mention it and thinking she failed to accont for the motor.

Now I have to start googling to make sure that was right...


----------



## stoked

I think if you buy the motor and pay him in say NC he should collect tax there and pay vessel tax In Florida. If you buy from a dealer in Florida you pay on the whole deal. If used from a private party they have a form to break out the hull and that’s what you pay on.


----------



## Monoman

Typically the vehicle tax is a registration tax, not a sales tax. So if you buy out of state the tax is collected in the state where you register the vehicle. 

There is a pinned thread at the top of the General section about this - GREAT article on used boat sales tax and Florida DMV


----------



## SouthernAngler

> SilverKing16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get divorced I will stay in contact with you so I still have someone letting me know I am wrong on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smackdaddy53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best post on this thread…
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I most certainly agree


----------



## jonterr

ifsteve said:


> Of course they all will have aw shit products. Doesn't matter if we are talking boats, trucks, fly rods, or shoes. Its a part of life. Like you said the key is who they deal with that aw shit. Do they turn it into lemonade or do they do like this builder did and turn an aw shit product into a business altering mistake.


Just bumping to top😀
I would like to hear the other side of the story😀
But, there must not be 1😀
I will say, back in the summer we were at the state park at the end of Cape San Blas.
A few days, there was a guy putting his Egret in at the ramp, and it was a sweet looking ride😀


----------



## Monoman

jonterr said:


> Just bumping to top😀
> I would like to hear the other side of the story😀
> But, there must not be 1😀
> I will say, back in the summer we were at the state park at the end of Cape San Blas.
> A few days, there was a guy putting his Egret in at the ramp, and it was a sweet looking ride😀


Good luck. Frank at Egret has always stayed out of online discussions. I doubt this will be any exception.


----------



## SilverKing16

Monoman said:


> Good luck. Frank at Egret has always stayed out of online discussions. I doubt this will be any exception.


What could he say?


----------



## Monoman

SilverKing16 said:


> What could he say?


Whatever he wants which is usually nothing online.


----------



## Madman across the water

Monoman said:


> Whatever he wants which is usually nothing online.


Maybe he should just chime in and clear up all of this nonsense.


----------



## jonterr

Madman across the water said:


> Maybe he should just chime in and clear up all of this nonsense.


What nonsense?👀


----------

